# Vivere con uno sconosciuto



## gabriella (21 Giugno 2012)

Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


----------



## scrittore (21 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


sarebbe interessante chiedergli come mai ha avuto il bisogno di fingersi single o farti passare per una quasi estinta visto che non ha mai trovato una donna come te... forse intendeva dire una donna tanto ingenua come te?


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, *facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> *sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


ciao e benvenuta,

sul neretto non ci sono parole! 
lui che ti ha detto in tal senso? come ha giustificato le atrocità che ha detto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


ciao, benvenuta. Da quanto tempo hai fatto tutte queste scoperte e... come?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


Ciao Gabri benvenuta qua'....purtroppo ci sono bastardi in giro che per un po'di sesso,fanno questo ed altro...io non ho principi morali,pero'non ho mai mentito alle mie''amiche'',e' molto pericoloso farlo...perche'la verita'alla fine viene a galla.Bugie a casa ,ma fuori mai...e'il mio motto..quanto al tuo lui..dimmi la vs eta'e da quanto siete sposati se ti va.


----------



## stanca (21 Giugno 2012)

Ciao, mi dispiace molto. Immagino che starai male... ma lui che dice ora?


----------



## ferita (21 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


Ciao Gabriella, io ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla...
Ero una di quelle che diceva "mio marito? mai farebbe una cosa del genere!" ed invece l'ha fatta...
Non ti colpevolizzare e non impazzire nel cercare di capire, tanto non saprai mai cosa gli girava per la testa, o forse è fin troppo chiaro: voglia di sesso :smile:
Datti tempo per riprendere te stessa e la tua vita, non vivere di vita riflessa pensando a cosa ha fatto lui, non ne vale la pena, non regalargli altro tempo e prendi le tue decisioni con calma.
E' un percorso arduo (lo sto percorrendo anch'io) ma ce la farai!


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato *un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità*, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


ahahahahahah

perdonami se rido (magari nel tuo dramma trovi un pizzico di ironia che aiuta sempre)

mi fa ridere perchè queste storie ad oggi le avevo sentite solo nei film...tipo commedia sexy anni 70...:mrgreen:

sarà un cazzone, che nemmeno sa conquistare una donna e deve usare certi metodi

poi magari ti ama veramente come dice, ma è di natura cazzara

vedi tu...potrebbe rendersi conto di aver esagerato o potrebbe anche rimanere così...meglio di te NESSUNO QUI potrà mai saperlo...

scegli, se te lo tieni devi mettere in conto tutto...idem con patate se lo lasci...in bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> *Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele,* per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


Perché ha un enorme complesso d'inferiorità..
In ogni caso ti consiglio di metterlo alla porta, è vergognoso che oltre alle corna ti debba tenere anche le balle che raccontava su di te!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


Ma ha un senso sai?
E l'ho visto accadere.
Io voglio intortare una.
La studio e mi accorgo che lei è la tipa che fa la crocerossina e s'impietosisce difronte ai drammi esistenziali.
Faccio lo sguardo da disperato.
Lei si avvicina e mi fa...qualcosa che non va? Posso aiutarla?
Io scoppio in un pianto dirotto...e le dico...mia moglie è terminale...

E la tizia si sente subito investita della missione di consolarmi no?

Se invece lei è la tipa da...
Ehi fammi ridere...che ci divertiamo...
Le dirò...ah ti darei una di quelle ripassate...ma se mi becca mia moglie mi fa nero...ah sapessi che bestia rabbiosa ho in casa...guarda non ne posso più...toh ma guarda con te mi faccio delle belle risate eh? Approfondiamo?

E' un circo la vita tra uomo e donna.
O un pollaio.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......



Se soprissi una cosa del genere penserei che mio marito è un burlone....
E anche io proverei la burla di magari buttarlo fuori casa per un pò ....
O chesso un pò di guttalax nel cibo..
Le ruote bucate dell'auto quando esce dal lavoro ...togliendo anche la ruota di scorta...
un po di colluttorio nel suo detergente intimo ...e via così ....burla per burla...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se soprissi una cosa del genere penserei che mio marito è un burlone....
> E anche io proverei la burla di magari buttarlo fuori casa per un pò ....
> O chesso un pò di guttalax nel cibo..
> Le ruote bucate dell'auto quando esce dal lavoro ...togliendo anche la ruota di scorta...
> un po di colluttorio nel suo detergente intimo ...e via così ....burla per burla...


Ma sai che...se non fossi sposatissimo...a più donne...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Farei le carte false per averti in moglie...
Per passare la vita a farci dei bei scherzoni l'un l'altra...
Dai ammettilo che sono un gran buffone...anche tu...ammettilo

Pensa la mia povera madre...
Ha organizzato una cena di famiglia per vedere se mia sorella e mio fratello riuscivano a convincermi a tornare da mia moglie...

Insomma capisci...i miei nipotini hanno letto il mio annuncio sulla bacheca di fb...e...
CI HANNO CREDUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

*Tesoro*

Forza e coraggio hee, che la vita sara' anche piena di sronzi/e ma le bela!!!

Non sprecarla piu'.

blu


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, f*acendomi passare per malata terminale*, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......



guarda un po per un paio di corna..per qualche ora di sesso cosa si vanno ad inventare...
coraggio....
benvenuta...


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

Si Annuccia ..roba da matti...per una scopata...


benvenuta Gabri, che dire...disorienta.


se scorri queste pagine comunque ti puoi..non dico consolare, ma certamente condividere .


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ma ha copulato con altre donne? Questo non è chiaro.



Ciao Toy, che lo abbia fatto o no...non che faccia tanto la differenza..o no ?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ciao Toy, che lo abbia fatto o no...non che faccia tanto la differenza..o no ?


BEH


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


Ciao Gabriella!

Certi uomini hanno la fortuna di avere al loro fianco una ragazza che funge realmente da coltellino svizzero, con la sua versatilità funzionale e polivalenza di utilizzo, ed essi sono come dei MacGuyver, sempre preparati ad ogni evenienza e capaci di utilizzare quel poco che trovano in giro assieme alla loro femmina per risolvere quasi ogni tipo di problema che gli si presenti, riuscendo quindi a cavarsi d'impaccio con astuzia ed eleganza.
Certi altri hanno invece una normalisima flaccidona che li inebetisce costantemente di parole superflue, in casa è tanto se riesce a fare una frittata non bruciata senza pezzi di guscio dentro ed a letto è buona solo a fargli caldo d'Estate ed a trafiggerli coi piedi freddi d'Inverno.

Questi ultimi, poverini, devono rifuggire la squallida realtà di una moglie sciatta ed imbigodinata che all'occorrenza fa pure la sdegnosa e dice che le si rovinerebbe il rossetto a tagliare il filo verde con cui potrebbe disinnescare la bomba del del suo geniale arcinemico e salvare dalla distruzione il circolo delle giovani marmotte, e, se pure la si contringesse contro le sue intenzioni, avrebbe i denti così poco affilati che non riuscirebbero a tagliare neppure un filo di liquirizia.

Ed allora viene in soccorso la fantasia!
E la creatività del maschio dalla vita grama e dalla moglie trista si finge nel pensiero la grandezza che gli è negata ed attribuisce nuovi e prodigiosi ruoli alla miserrima compagna, rendendola di volta in volta più ricca e più carica di quegli attributi che, purtroppo, la sua ignavia le negherà in eterno.
E la ragazza in questione, nella sua meschinità, magari non coglierà neppure il regalo che il suo fantastico marito le porge non solo nei confronti suoi, ma anche di tutta la società, egli cioè le regala più vite di quante potrebbe mai sognare di vivere e più avventure di quante anche ai più coraggiosi e temerari siano concesse.
Lui la ama in mille modo differenti e lei lo schifa nell'unico modo che conosce.
Lui la fa vivere cento vite e lei è già morta.
Poverina.

Ciao!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> BEH


Annuccia,se NON lo avesse fatto, è perchè lei non l ha ammollata, NOn perchè lui non ci abbia provato dichiarando poi tutte quelle skifezze.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

voglio dire, il fatto che abbia avuto un orgasmo o no è quello che fa la differenza?


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> voglio dire, il fatto che abbia avuto un orgasmo o no è quello che fa la differenza?


per me no...un uomo che parla cosi della propria donna per farsi una scopata non merita alcun commento!
è davvero triste!


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Annuccia,se NON lo avesse fatto, è perchè lei non l ha ammollata, NOn perchè lui non ci abbia provato dichiarando poi tutte quelle skifezze.



SI in questo senso hai ragione..
mi riferivo solo alle bugie..
scusa ma oggi leggo solo 1/3 di quello che si scrive..

cmq è la prima volta che sento ste scuse
anche se mi chiedo
a cosa servono???
se vuoi fare roba con altre basta corteggiarle,dire che sei sposato punto....
il perchè o il percome non credo che importi...


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

*Ciao Rabarbaro*

Vedi, sono l'opposto della moglie flaccidona, imbigodinata, rompi palle.....
Gli ho sempre dato tutta la mia disponibilità, ho sempre risolto situazioni al suo posto, insomma ho fatto ciò che dovrebbe fare una compagna quando in famiglia ci sono delle difficoltà, e lui per tutta risposta, mi ha ricambiato con ignobili bugie, e prese in giro.....
Sai qual'è il mio rammarico? Quello di essermi fidata ciecamente di un uomo nella mia vita, di non aver messo muri come sempre avevo fatto nella mia vita.
Adesso mi rendo conto che esistono degli imbroglioni sentimentali, i quali non si fanno scrupolo a sfruttare sentimentalmete, e non solo, la propria compagna.
Io ho raccontato per sommi capi la storia, perchè molto complessa, e non riesco a capire il perchè di questo attegggiamento......
che tristezza!!!!!


QUOTE=Rabarbaro;931527]Ciao Gabriella!

Certi uomini hanno la fortuna di avere al loro fianco una ragazza che funge realmente da coltellino svizzero, con la sua versatilità funzionale e polivalenza di utilizzo, ed essi sono come dei MacGuyver, sempre preparati ad ogni evenienza e capaci di utilizzare quel poco che trovano in giro assieme alla loro femmina per risolvere quasi ogni tipo di problema che gli si presenti, riuscendo quindi a cavarsi d'impaccio con astuzia ed eleganza.
Certi altri hanno invece una normalisima flaccidona che li inebetisce costantemente di parole superflue, in casa è tanto se riesce a fare una frittata non bruciata senza pezzi di guscio dentro ed a letto è buona solo a fargli caldo d'Estate ed a trafiggerli coi piedi freddi d'Inverno.

Questi ultimi, poverini, devono rifuggire la squallida realtà di una moglie sciatta ed imbigodinata che all'occorrenza fa pure la sdegnosa e dice che le si rovinerebbe il rossetto a tagliare il filo verde con cui potrebbe disinnescare la bomba del del suo geniale arcinemico e salvare dalla distruzione il circolo delle giovani marmotte, e, se pure la si contringesse contro le sue intenzioni, avrebbe i denti così poco affilati che non riuscirebbero a tagliare neppure un filo di liquirizia.

Ed allora viene in soccorso la fantasia!
E la creatività del maschio dalla vita grama e dalla moglie trista si finge nel pensiero la grandezza che gli è negata ed attribuisce nuovi e prodigiosi ruoli alla miserrima compagna, rendendola di volta in volta più ricca e più carica di quegli attributi che, purtroppo, la sua ignavia le negherà in eterno.
E la ragazza in questione, nella sua meschinità, magari non coglierà neppure il regalo che il suo fantastico marito le porge non solo nei confronti suoi, ma anche di tutta la società, egli cioè le regala più vite di quante potrebbe mai sognare di vivere e più avventure di quante anche ai più coraggiosi e temerari siano concesse.
Lui la ama in mille modo differenti e lei lo schifa nell'unico modo che conosce.
Lui la fa vivere cento vite e lei è già morta.
Poverina.

Ciao![/QUOTE]


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

*ciao*

Sai fossero solo corna!!!! E' che non riesco a capire cosa c'è che non và nel suo cervello....sarà la famiglia, ciò che vissuto nell'infanzia, boh, sò solo che anche lui, comunque è un infelice!!!!!

OTE=Annuccia;931515]guarda un po per un paio di corna..per qualche ora di sesso cosa si vanno ad inventare...
coraggio....
benvenuta...[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

*ciao Scrittore*

Gliel'ho chiesto certo, ma lui si è chiuso in un mutismo assoluto.
Sai vorrei poter spiegare tutta la situazione che scritta non è possibile comprendere, ci sono una miriade di particolari che sarebbe stato troppo lungo scrivere.
Non sono ingenua, nonlo sono mai stata, ma quando incontri un vagabondo sentimentale non hai scampo.....




scrittore ha detto:


> sarebbe interessante chiedergli come mai ha avuto il bisogno di fingersi single o farti passare per una quasi estinta visto che non ha mai trovato una donna come te... forse intendeva dire una donna tanto ingenua come te?


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

*ciao Simy*

Lui si è chiuso nel mutismo assoluto, ancora oggi dopo un anno e mezzo, non sono ancora venuta a capo della situazione



Simy ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuta,
> 
> sul neretto non ci sono parole!
> lui che ti ha detto in tal senso? come ha giustificato le atrocità che ha detto?


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

*ciao Sbriciolata*

Ciao, ho scoperto tutto un anno e mezzo fà, e l'ho scoperto guardando nel suo cellulare, sai quando all'improvviso ti senti qualcosa dentro che ti fà star male? Ecco avevo un malessere da un pò di tempo, e una sera mentre lui guardava la televisione, io ho preso il suo cell, che tra l'altro non lasciava mai in gire,  e ho guardato gli sms, e lì ho avuto la mazzata.Alla mia richieta di spiegazioni, lui, senza mostrare il ben che minimo imbarazzo, ha raccontato una cavolata galattica, così io ho preso numero di telefono, e dopo pochi giorni, ho chiamato la tipa, e da lì mi siè aperto un mondo che a raccontare ci vorrebbe una giornata......



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao, benvenuta. Da quanto tempo hai fatto tutte queste scoperte e... come?


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Lui si è chiuso nel mutismo assoluto, ancora oggi dopo un anno e mezzo, non sono ancora venuta a capo della situazione



cavoli un anno e mezzo e tanto! ....credevo fosse una cosa recente...
ma come vanno le cose tra voi ora?


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

Infatti, è quello che ho pensato io qundo ho scoperto tutto.
Però il mio era un film dell'orrore......



The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> perdonami se rido (magari nel tuo dramma trovi un pizzico di ironia che aiuta sempre)
> 
> ...


----------



## ferita (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto tutto un anno e mezzo fà, e l'ho scoperto guardando nel suo cellulare, sai quando all'improvviso ti senti qualcosa dentro che ti fà star male? Ecco avevo un malessere da un pò di tempo, e una sera mentre lui guardava la televisione, io ho preso il suo cell, che tra l'altro non lasciava mai in gire, e ho guardato gli sms, e lì ho avuto la mazzata.Alla mia richieta di spiegazioni, lui, senza mostrare il ben che minimo imbarazzo, ha raccontato una cavolata galattica, così io ho preso numero di telefono, e dopo pochi giorni, ho chiamato la tipa, e da lì mi siè aperto un mondo che a raccontare ci vorrebbe una giornata......



Adesso come va tra voi?
Pensi che ancora continua a tradirti?


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

Adesso non sò dire se continua a tradire, visto il lavoro che fà è abbastanza sotto controllo, ma la mia fiducia l'ha persa per sempre



ferita ha detto:


> Adesso come va tra voi?
> Pensi che ancora continua a tradirti?


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

*SimY*



Simy ha detto:


> per me no...un uomo che parla cosi della propria donna per farsi una scopata non merita alcun commento!
> è davvero triste!


eh si..


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

Vedi, fosse stato solo sesso, ma purtroppo c'è dell'altro.....
io sono una donna di 54 anni che tiene alla forma fisica, visto che sono stata ballerina da giovane, lui 50 anni bell'uomo. Siamo una bella coppia, e lui è invidiato dai suoi amici, ma lui ha preferito donne sciatte grasse e una marea di problemi, delle "sfigate2 insomma, anche questo mi ha ferito ancora di più. Forse avrei alzato le braccia se avesse  trovato qualcuno più bella di me, invece, così, mi sento ancora più umiliata!!!



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Gabri benvenuta qua'....purtroppo ci sono bastardi in giro che per un po'di sesso,fanno questo ed altro...io non ho principi morali,pero'non ho mai mentito alle mie''amiche'',e' molto pericoloso farlo...perche'la verita'alla fine viene a galla.Bugie a casa ,ma fuori mai...e'il mio motto..quanto al tuo lui..dimmi la vs eta'e da quanto siete sposati se ti va.


----------



## ferita (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per me no...un uomo che parla cosi della propria donna per farsi una scopata non merita alcun commento!
> è davvero triste!


Per me si inventano di tutto...


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

*Ciao*

La vita è un pollaio!!!!!!



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ha un senso sai?
> E l'ho visto accadere.
> Io voglio intortare una.
> La studio e mi accorgo che lei è la tipa che fa la crocerossina e s'impietosisce difronte ai drammi esistenziali.
> ...


----------



## ferita (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Vedi, fosse stato solo sesso, ma purtroppo c'è dell'altro.....
> io sono una donna di 54 anni che tiene alla forma fisica, visto che sono stata ballerina da giovane, lui 50 anni bell'uomo. Siamo una bella coppia, e lui è invidiato dai suoi amici, ma lui ha preferito donne sciatte grasse e una marea di problemi, delle "sfigate2 insomma, anche questo mi ha ferito ancora di più. Forse avrei alzato le braccia se avesse trovato qualcuno più bella di me, invece, così, mi sento ancora più umiliata!!!



Ti ho scritto in privato, ti chiedevo appunto quanti anni hai.
Ti ripeto: non mi stupisco più di niente perchè nella mente di un uomo (ma forse anche in quella della donna) c'è un mondo che non immagineresti mai...La cosa terribile è avere degli indizi, delle prove, delle certezze perchè a quel punto cerchi di capire l'impossibile e non ti dai pace :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

*A no*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Gabriella!
> 
> Certi uomini hanno la fortuna di avere al loro fianco una ragazza che funge realmente da coltellino svizzero, con la sua versatilità funzionale e polivalenza di utilizzo, ed essi sono come dei MacGuyver, sempre preparati ad ogni evenienza e capaci di utilizzare quel poco che trovano in giro assieme alla loro femmina per risolvere quasi ogni tipo di problema che gli si presenti, riuscendo quindi a cavarsi d'impaccio con astuzia ed eleganza.
> Certi altri hanno invece una normalisima flaccidona che li inebetisce costantemente di parole superflue, in casa è tanto se riesce a fare una frittata non bruciata senza pezzi di guscio dentro ed a letto è buona solo a fargli caldo d'Estate ed a trafiggerli coi piedi freddi d'Inverno.
> ...



Questo si che è un MAESTRO!!!


Blu


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Vedi, fosse stato solo sesso, ma purtroppo c'è dell'altro.....
> io sono una donna di 54 anni che tiene alla forma fisica, visto che sono stata ballerina da giovane, lui 50 anni bell'uomo. Siamo una bella coppia, e lui è invidiato dai suoi amici, *ma lui ha preferito donne sciatte grasse e una marea di problemi, delle "sfigate2 insomma, anche questo mi ha ferito ancora di più*. Forse avrei alzato le braccia se avesse trovato qualcuno più bella di me, invece, così, mi sento ancora più umiliata!!!


questa frase è proprio brutta però!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

*E gia'...*



Simy ha detto:


> questa frase è proprio brutta però!


Ehm non so chi tra di voi fosse piu' sfortunata he he he he.

Questa frasetta non piace neppure a mua' :-(

blu


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ehm *non so chi tra di voi fosse piu' sfortunata he he he *he.
> 
> Questa frasetta non piace neppure a mua' :-(
> 
> blu



in che senso?


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

*ciao*

Oramai non mi stupisco più di nulla nemmeno io.
Sono quasi certa che quest'uomo abbia dei seri problemi psicologici, sicuramente portati da una situazione familiare vissuta in infazia.



ferita ha detto:


> Ti ho scritto in privato, ti chiedevo appunto quanti anni hai.
> Ti ripeto: non mi stupisco più di niente perchè nella mente di un uomo (ma forse anche in quella della donna) c'è un mondo che non immagineresti mai...La cosa terribile è avere degli indizi, delle prove, delle certezze perchè a quel punto cerchi di capire l'impossibile e non ti dai pace :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Vedi, fosse stato solo sesso, ma purtroppo c'è dell'altro.....
> io sono una donna di 54 anni che tiene alla forma fisica, visto che sono stata ballerina da giovane, lui 50 anni bell'uomo. Siamo una bella coppia, e lui è invidiato dai suoi amici, ma lui ha preferito donne sciatte grasse e una marea di problemi, delle "sfigate2 insomma, anche questo mi ha ferito ancora di più. Forse avrei alzato le braccia se avesse  trovato qualcuno più bella di me, invece, così, mi sento ancora più umiliata!!!


gabri, è assolutamente comprensibile cara.

La cosa piu difficile , che è quella che procura dolore, è ridare dignità all immagine dell uomo che hai sposato o che hai amato. perchè ti chiedi : ma sono pazza io che ho amato una roba cosi, o il pazzo è lui che si è trasformato in qualcosa che non era ?

insomma, che c. ho amato? 

è la ferita narcisistica che fa male.ed è un pasticcio. 

io mi sono sentita meglio ( si fa per dire ) quando ho individuato il problema mentale del malato di cui ho narrato.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

Io conosco una ragazza tonda con curve morbide di un affascinante sorprendente, è di una sciatta simpatia travolgente con una marea di problemi che ti fa venir voglia di tenerla sotto la tua protezione costantemente...


Bella bella bellla, sciatta al punto giusto,perfettamente formosa come piace a mua'.

Ma che vol dir!!!

blu


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Vedi, sono l'opposto della moglie flaccidona, imbigodinata, rompi palle.....
> Gli ho sempre dato tutta la mia disponibilità, ho sempre risolto situazioni al suo posto, insomma ho fatto ciò che dovrebbe fare una compagna quando in famiglia ci sono delle difficoltà, e lui per tutta risposta, mi ha ricambiato con ignobili bugie, e prese in giro.....
> Sai qual'è il mio rammarico? Quello di essermi fidata ciecamente di un uomo nella mia vita, di non aver messo muri come sempre avevo fatto nella mia vita.
> Adesso mi rendo conto che esistono degli imbroglioni sentimentali, i quali non si fanno scrupolo a sfruttare sentimentalmete, e non solo, la propria compagna.
> ...


O smagata Gabriella,
 non ti sarà certo sfuggito il tono assolutamente impersonale del mio precedente commento, attraverso il quale, con piccolo sforzo di immaginazione, ho semplicemente suggerito una possibile situazione entro la quale certe frombolate di un marito potevano trovare un senso che si discostasse dalla mera cattiveria o dalla più pura turlupinazione.
A te, conscia e ben edotta della tua situazione, sta poi verificare se in qualche misura puoi ritrovarti o meno nelle ipotesi che ti sono state prefigurate.

Infondo l'autismo imbellente di tuo marito è una carica di perfosfati in una lavatrice fin troppo carica per poter ben lavare avendo impostato il risparmio energetico ed una pemperatura di soli 30°C.
Egli è importante un trattamento preventivo delle macchie più ostinate prima di un vigoroso ciclo antisporco con prelavaggio, e gli insozzamenti sono tali e tanti e di così varia natura, che un discrimine sulla loro consistenza ed origine è necessario qualora fossimo veramente intenzionati a rimuoverli al massimo grado, non credi?

Usa una sorta di crivello di eratostene per semplificare e ridurre ai minimi termini le cause prime della vezzosità affabulatrice di tuo marito, perchè, come certamente ti è noto, per quanto siano complessi da comprendere gli effetti nella loro pericolosa geometria, le cause di questi sono perlopiù semplici e fittamente inanellate.
E, così come una sufficiente soddisfazione difficilmente porta ad un alienazione favolistica della realtà tangibile, altrettanto le travisazioni più frequenti e mirabolanti sono della sostanza e materia che di fatto meno ci piace, soddisfa o protegge.
E poichè le sue fiabe narrano perlopiù di te, cerca pure, se ti aggrada, sul manualetto di Propp in quale schema ricadi.

Ciao!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io conosco una ragazza tonda con curve morbide di un affascinante sorprendente, è di una sciatta simpatia travolgente con una marea di problemi che ti fa venir voglia di tenerla sotto la tua protezione costantemente...
> 
> 
> Bella bella bellla, sciatta al punto giusto,perfettamente formosa come piace a mua'.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso?


Nel senso che le sfortunate (le sfigate) Simy non so se siano di piu' le donne extra del marito o la Gabriella...

E insomma quando c'è vo' c'è vo!

blu


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

ma si ragazze..dai..è comprensibile che ne parli cosi...è ferita...


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nel senso che le sfortunate (le sfigate) Simy non so se siano di piu' le donne extra del marito o la Gabriella...
> 
> E insomma quando c'è vo' c'è vo!
> 
> blu


sono d'accordo....


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

*Difendo sempre*



Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Le donne non perfettenel fisico e nei modi,sono le mie preferite.

Stimolanti e intriganti!

blu


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Vedi, fosse stato solo sesso, ma purtroppo c'è dell'altro.....
> io sono una donna di 54 anni che tiene alla forma fisica, visto che sono stata ballerina da giovane, lui 50 anni bell'uomo. Siamo una bella coppia, e lui è invidiato dai suoi amici, ma lui ha preferito donne sciatte grasse e una marea di problemi, delle "sfigate2 insomma, anche questo mi ha ferito ancora di più. Forse avrei alzato le braccia se avesse trovato qualcuno più bella di me, invece, così, mi sento ancora più umiliata!!!



Forse un filo O.T. con il tuo post. Ma io questa cosa non la capisco proprio, e mi sembra comune in molte tradite...
Se mio marito mi tradisse solo perchè trova una più bella di me (cosa per altro non difficile) mi farebbe cadere le palle più che se mi tradisse con una donna che ha altre qualità. Forse perchè non reputo la bellezza una qualità così fondamentale.....


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma si ragazze..dai..è comprensibile che ne parli cosi...è ferita...


però è brutto giudicare una persona in base alla "bellezza" ....la vera bellezza è altro non è solo un fisico mozzafiato...


----------



## ExStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> gabri, è assolutamente comprensibile cara.
> 
> La cosa piu difficile , che è quella che procura dolore, è ridare dignità all immagine dell uomo che hai sposato o che hai amato. perchè ti chiedi : ma sono pazza io che ho amato una roba cosi, o il pazzo è lui che si è trasformato in qualcosa che non era ?
> 
> ...


Alo' Micetta....ma il pirla di cui narravi le gesta e' il solito "coinquilino" ....quel "coinquilino"?

orpo...me pare piu' "coinqulino"...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse un filo O.T. con il tuo post. Ma io questa cosa non la capisco proprio, e mi sembra comune in molte tradite...
> Se mio marito mi tradisse solo perchè trova una più bella di me (cosa per altro non difficile) mi farebbe cadere le palle più che se mi tradisse con una donna che ha altre qualità. Forse perchè non reputo la bellezza una qualità così fondamentale.....



quoto e se posso approvo!


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse un filo O.T. con il tuo post. Ma io questa cosa non la capisco proprio, e mi sembra comune in molte tradite...
> Se mio marito mi tradisse solo perchè trova una più bella di me (cosa per altro non difficile) mi farebbe cadere le palle più che se mi tradisse con una donna che ha altre qualità. Forse perchè non reputo la bellezza una qualità così fondamentale.....


però mi pare una condizione naturale che gioventù e bellezza attraggano


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

*ragazzo*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma si ragazze..dai..è comprensibile che ne parli cosi...è ferita...


Si ma che senso avrebbe,se fosse bella alzo le mani,se se le trovava belle ok ma a i suoi occhi sono brutte non posso autorizzarlo perche' la mia autostima va sotto i piedi????

Ma qui va tutto al di la' della "bella" o "brutta".
Secondo mua'.

blu


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

*Ciao Simy*

Scusami, non volevo urtare nessuno, ma ho tanta rabbia dentro......Scusa ancora....



Simy ha detto:


> questa frase è proprio brutta però!


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse un filo O.T. con il tuo post. Ma io questa cosa non la capisco proprio, e mi sembra comune in molte tradite...
> Se mio marito mi tradisse solo perchè trova una più bella di me (cosa per altro non difficile) mi farebbe cadere le palle più che se mi tradisse con una donna che ha altre qualità. Forse perchè non reputo la bellezza una qualità così fondamentale.....


Beh io invece m'inkazzerei di piu' se si fosse fatta trombare da un Lerner/Scarpantibus...

sempre ammesso che in caso di tradimento, il mio livello d'inkazzatura avesse ancora possibilita' di crescita ulteriore...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però mi pare una condizione naturale che gioventù e bellezza attraggano


Si certo. forse non mi sono spiegata. Se a mio marito per tradirmi basta che una sia più bella di me, mi sa che ho sbagliato uomo. Perchè se gli bastano due belle gambe per tradirmi vuol dire che ho sposato proprio un co...ne quindi faccio la misura e tiro avanti.
Mi auguro che scelga una donna per qualità diverse da quelle......


----------



## ferita (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Scusami, non volevo urtare nessuno, ma ho tanta rabbia dentro......Scusa ancora....


Io ti capisco :smile:

Non è solo l'aspetto fisico che attira l'uomo.
Hai letto il libro "non ti muovere"?


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

*Ciao Minerva*

Fossero state giovani e belle, tutto l'opposto.....
Comunque bisognerebbe riuscissi a raccontare tutta la mia storia per poter prendere delle posizioni



Minerva ha detto:


> però mi pare una condizione naturale che gioventù e bellezza attraggano


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh io invece m'inkazzerei di piu' se si fosse fatta trombare da un Lerner/Scarpantibus...
> 
> sempre ammesso che in caso di tradimento, il mio livello d'inkazzatura avesse ancora possibilita' di crescita ulteriore...
> 
> ahahahah


Perchè non riesci ad accettare che un uomo più brutto di te sia più interessante o possa attirare di più una donna?
Se fossi gelosa delle donne più belle di me, mi sarei già impiccata. 
Sono gelosa delle donne più interessanti di me, più in gamba con qualità che per me sono importanti e che magari so di non avere.
Forse perchè la bellezza per me ha un'importanza molto ma molto relativa....


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse un filo O.T. con il tuo post. Ma io questa cosa non la capisco proprio, e mi sembra comune in molte tradite...
> Se mio marito mi tradisse solo perchè trova una più bella di me (cosa per altro non difficile) mi farebbe cadere le palle più che se mi tradisse con una donna che ha altre qualità. Forse perchè non reputo la bellezza una qualità così fondamentale.....


Ciao farfalla,

grazie ... belle parole ...

infatti anche per me la bellezza è abbastanza secondaria ... anche perché è un insieme di cose che rende bella una persona ... ed è quel fattore x che spesso e volentieri non si vuole vedere ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Scusami, non volevo urtare nessuno, ma ho tanta rabbia dentro......Scusa ancora....


Ma guarda non devi scusarti! figurati! è solo che io non mi concentrerei sull'aspetto delle donne con cui è stato tuo marito! non si tratta di fare una gara su chi è più o meno bella e non deve risentirne la tua autostima! una donna (cosi come un uomo) può essere sexy e intrigante anche se non è miss/mister universo! 

secondo me invece devi lavorare sugli atteggiamenti di tuo marito e sui motivi che l'hanno portato a dire una marea di cazzate sulla tua persona!

L'aspetto delle donne con cui mi ha tradito il mio ex compagno è sempre stato l'ultimo dei miei problemi....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io ti capisco :smile:
> 
> Non è solo l'aspetto fisico che attira l'uomo.
> Hai letto il libro "non ti muovere"?


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma guarda non devi scusarti! figurati! è solo che io non mi concentrerei sull'aspetto delle donne con cui è stato tuo marito! non si tratta di fare una gara su chi è più o meno bella e non deve risentirne la tua autostima! una donna (cosi come un uomo) può essere sexy e intrigante anche se non è miss/mister universo!
> 
> secondo me invece devi lavorare sugli atteggiamenti di tuo marito e sui motivi che l'hanno portato a dire una marea di cazzate sulla tua persona!
> 
> L'aspetto delle donne con cui mi ha tradito il mio ex compagno è sempre stato l'ultimo dei miei problemi....


Quoto e approvo


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Fossero state giovani e belle, tutto l'opposto.....
> Comunque bisognerebbe riuscissi a raccontare tutta la mia storia per poter prendere delle posizioni


Ma non vuol dire, il quid che fa sangue e' diverso per ognuno di noi....

pero' avendo 54 anni e tirartela in questa maniera, sinceramente incuriosisci...

neh Blu'?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io ti capisco :smile:
> 
> Non è solo l'aspetto fisico che attira l'uomo.
> Hai letto il libro "non ti muovere"?


No infatti, come per la donna. A volte crediamo di trovare in una persona quello che ci manca... altre volte scatta la chimica... altre volte si cerca solo la disponibilità. Ma Gabriella, se fossi in te, perdona la franchezza, non perderei tempo a chiedermi cos'hanno quelle donne che possa attirare lui: piuttosto cos'ha lui che possa attirare te.


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo. forse non mi sono spiegata. Se a mio marito per tradirmi basta che una sia più bella di me, mi sa che ho sbagliato uomo. Perchè se gli bastano due belle gambe per tradirmi vuol dire che ho sposato proprio un co...ne quindi faccio la misura e tiro avanti.
> Mi auguro che scelga una donna per qualità diverse da quelle......


se partiamo dal presupposto che ovviamente di donne più belle di noi sia pieno il mondo e che confidiamo nella nostra unicità è certo vero che non dovrebbe bastare un paio di gambe per distrarre il nostro uomo.
ma allora questo vale anche per altre nostre caratteristiche....una più in gamba? (cavolo mi brucia ancora di più)
rimanendo in generale, sulla formula istintiva...diciamo che l'attrazione per il bello è ovvia .se poi uno parte ad ogni bel culo che passa....è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## ferita (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma non vuol dire, il quid che fa sangue e' diverso per ognuno di noi....
> 
> pero' avendo 54 anni e tirartela in questa maniera, sinceramente incuriosisci...
> 
> ...



Non se la sta tirando!
E' solo molto arrabbiata, confusa, allucinata...
A 54 anni una donna può essere molto interessante ed attraente.
Arrivateci e poi lo vedrete


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non riesci ad accettare che un uomo più brutto di te sia più interessante o possa attirare di più una donna?
> Se fossi gelosa delle donne più belle di me, mi sarei già impiccata.
> Sono gelosa delle donne più interessanti di me, più in gamba con qualità che per me sono importanti e che magari so di non avere.
> Forse perchè la bellezza per me ha un'importanza molto ma molto relativa....


Ma certo che considero che uno brutto attiri lo stesso pero' per me ti farebbe andare a puttane l'alibi della trombata senza pensiero e quindi con l'incorporato coinvolgimento mentale maggiore, io te massacro...

ahahahahah


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

*ciao*

No, non l'ho letto, ma prendo nota.
Vedi forse è difficile riuscire a spiegare una situazione così complessa in poche righe, se avessi modo di parlarne di persona, riuscireste a capire tanti particolari che in questo modo non riesco a spiegare. Il problema è che lui ha circuito queste persone, per trarne beneficio, non sessuale, il sesso era un mezzo per raggiungere i suoi scopi, quello di farsi dare dei soldi da loro.
Non volevo dirlo perchè avrei voluto schermare quest'uomo,ma del resto oramai non ha più senso farlo....
Spero che la situazione vi sia un pò più chiara!!!!



ferita ha detto:


> Io ti capisco :smile:
> 
> Non è solo l'aspetto fisico che attira l'uomo.
> Hai letto il libro "non ti muovere"?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma non vuol dire, il quid che fa sangue e' diverso per ognuno di noi....
> 
> pero' avendo 54 anni e tirartela in questa maniera, sinceramente incuriosisci...
> 
> ...



He gia'  boss!

blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma certo che considero che uno brutto attiri lo stesso pero' per me ti farebbe andare a puttane l'alibi della trombata senza pensiero e quindi con l'incorporato coinvolgimento mentale maggiore, io te massacro...
> 
> ahahahahah


Può essere brutto ma saperci fare. E parlo solo di coinvolgimento sessuale. Ci sono uomini molto belli che mi lasciano completamente indifferente, uomini non belli che sono estremamente sensuali, secondo me.


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> No, non l'ho letto, ma prendo nota.
> Vedi forse è difficile riuscire a spiegare una situazione così complessa in poche righe, se avessi modo di parlarne di persona, riuscireste a capire tanti particolari che in questo modo non riesco a spiegare. Il problema è che lui ha circuito queste persone, per trarne beneficio, non sessuale, il* sesso era un mezzo per raggiungere i suoi scopi, quello di farsi dare dei soldi da loro.
> *Non volevo dirlo perchè avrei voluto schermare quest'uomo,ma del resto oramai non ha più senso farlo....
> Spero che la situazione vi sia un pò più chiara!!!!



scusa ma tu ci stai ancora insieme a quest'uomo????


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non se la sta tirando!
> E' solo molto arrabbiata, confusa, allucinata...
> A 54 anni una donna può essere molto interessante ed attraente.
> Arrivateci e poi lo vedrete


Se e' per quello ad agosto so' 56anni e nessuno ce crede se non tiro fuori i documenti...

non tutti pero'...

ahahahah

comunque ripeto, il fatto che si possa essere fatta trombare da uno piu' bello o piu' brutto per me e' relativo alla fine....

tutto il cucuzzaro delle conseguenze lo riservo per la trombata in se'...ed e' gia' pure troppo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> No, non l'ho letto, ma prendo nota.
> Vedi forse è difficile riuscire a spiegare una situazione così complessa in poche righe, se avessi modo di parlarne di persona, riuscireste a capire tanti particolari che in questo modo non riesco a spiegare. Il problema è che lui ha circuito queste persone, per trarne beneficio, non sessuale, il sesso era un mezzo per raggiungere i suoi scopi, quello di farsi dare dei soldi da loro.
> Non volevo dirlo perchè avrei voluto schermare quest'uomo,ma del resto oramai non ha più senso farlo....
> Spero che la situazione vi sia un pò più chiara!!!!


stai scherzando? e tu perdi ancora tempo?


----------



## ferita (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> No, non l'ho letto, ma prendo nota.
> Vedi forse è difficile riuscire a spiegare una situazione così complessa in poche righe, se avessi modo di parlarne di persona, riuscireste a capire tanti particolari che in questo modo non riesco a spiegare. Il problema è che lui ha circuito queste persone, per trarne beneficio, non sessuale, il sesso era un mezzo per raggiungere i suoi scopi, quello di farsi dare dei soldi da loro.
> Non volevo dirlo perchè avrei voluto schermare quest'uomo,ma del resto oramai non ha più senso farlo....
> Spero che la situazione vi sia un pò più chiara!!!!



Un gigolò?


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

Hai ragione, non ho mai fatto sfoggio di me, anzi mi sono sempre defilata se qualcuno mi faceva un complimento.
Non voglio passare per una stupidina che se la tira, fortunatamente ho un cervello che è di gran lunga più importante della bellezza.
Ti ringrazio per quello che hai detto, ho letto molti mssaggi che mi hanno fatto male.......ù
Grazie ancora




ferita ha detto:


> Non se la sta tirando!
> E' solo molto arrabbiata, confusa, allucinata...
> A 54 anni una donna può essere molto interessante ed attraente.
> Arrivateci e poi lo vedrete


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> No, non l'ho letto, ma prendo nota.
> Vedi forse è difficile riuscire a spiegare una situazione così complessa in poche righe, se avessi modo di parlarne di persona, riuscireste a capire tanti particolari che in questo modo non riesco a spiegare. Il problema è che lui ha circuito queste persone, per trarne beneficio, non sessuale, il sesso era un mezzo per raggiungere i suoi scopi, quello di farsi dare dei soldi da loro.
> Non volevo dirlo perchè avrei voluto schermare quest'uomo,ma del resto oramai non ha più senso farlo....
> Spero che la situazione vi sia un pò più chiara!!!!


ma dai....e figuriamoci a te come t'avra' stuprato il c/c ed altro...

ahahahah

ma perche' non gli fai il servizietto cosi' se lo ricorda finche' campa?


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

Sarò un idiota e ti dico di sì.



Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma tu ci stai ancora insieme a quest'uomo????


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

*Cosi'*



gabriella ha detto:


> No, non l'ho letto, ma prendo nota.
> Vedi forse è difficile riuscire a spiegare una situazione così complessa in poche righe, se avessi modo di parlarne di persona, riuscireste a capire tanti particolari che in questo modo non riesco a spiegare. Il problema è che lui ha circuito queste persone, per trarne beneficio, non sessuale, il sesso era un mezzo per raggiungere i suoi scopi, quello di farsi dare dei soldi da loro.
> Non volevo dirlo perchè avrei voluto schermare quest'uomo,ma del resto oramai non ha più senso farlo....
> Spero che la situazione vi sia un pò più chiara!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUp9b9T1mO0

Pero'.

blu


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Il problema è che lui ha circuito queste persone, per trarne beneficio, non sessuale, il sesso era un mezzo per raggiungere i suoi scopi, quello di farsi dare dei soldi da loro.


Ma questo getta una luce nuovissima sulla questione!

Pecunia fidens!

Che fossero vecchie e laide le sue amanti è insopportabile, ovvio, ma che lo siano le sue clienti è differnete, differente eccome!

Pecunia non olet!

E magari lo ha fatto anche per te, ha venduto il suo corpo per non farti mancare nulla...

Se ne avevate necessità non lo guarderei poi con occhio così pieno di malevolenza!

E neppure tu dovresti, forse.


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Sarò un idiota e ti dico di sì.


per i figli?

ormai dovrebbero essere anche grandicelli se ci fossero...


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *per i figli?
> *
> ormai dovrebbero essere anche grandicelli se ci fossero...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Sarò un idiota e ti dico di sì.


se vuoi in garage ho una mazzetta da 2 Kg. Per quando vuoi cominciare a darti anche le martellate nelle gengive dico.


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ormai conosco i miei polli...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se vuoi in garage ho una mazzetta da 2 Kg. Per quando vuoi cominciare a darti anche le martellate nelle gengive dico.


:up:


ma come si fa dico io....come?????


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> ma come si fa dico io....come?????


io mi gioco i gioielli che anche con lei la storia sara' iniziata cosi'...

si accettano scommesse...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh io invece m'inkazzerei di piu' se si fosse fatta trombare da un Lerner/Scarpantibus...
> 
> sempre ammesso che in caso di tradimento, il mio livello d'inkazzatura avesse ancora possibilita' di crescita ulteriore...
> 
> ahahahah


Pensa se tua moglie si scopasse
Storace...
ahahahaahahahah

Là si che la vedo brutta eh?
ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

*son serio*

Ma che ci fa' con sti sordi?

De coca?

blu


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La vera bellezza è non scoparsi il marito di un'altra, anche. Una donna che cede alle lusinghe del marito pallonaro di gabriella o è talmente stupida da non accorgersi di nulla (e ce ne vole), o è una che non si fa scrupoli.
> 
> Quindi il politicamente scorretto ci può pure sta....


...vero.... ma quello che dovrebbe farsi scrupoli è lui.... non l'altra!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che ci fa' con sti sordi?
> 
> De coca?
> 
> blu


quando non sono i tuoi, è più facile spenderli.


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io mi gioco i gioielli che anche con lei la storia sara' iniziata cosi'...
> 
> si accettano scommesse...
> 
> ahahahahah


io scommetto su Soldatino, King e D'Artagnan


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa se tua moglie si scopasse
> Storace...
> ahahahaahahahah
> 
> ...


Conoscendo un minimo i suoi gusti, il minimo sindacale per uno di destra trombabile sarebbe Barbareschi...

pero' sai che divertimento poi?...doppio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Conoscendo un minimo i suoi gusti, il minimo sindacale per uno di destra trombabile sarebbe *Barbareschi...
> 
> *pero' sai che divertimento poi?...doppio...
> 
> ahahahahah


interessante uomo alfa


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

*vero*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando non sono i tuoi, è più facile spenderli.


Forse a 50 anni è piu' facile se li giochi...

blu


----------



## lothar57 (22 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non riesci ad accettare che un uomo più brutto di te sia più interessante o possa attirare di più una donna?
> Se fossi gelosa delle donne più belle di me, mi sarei già impiccata.
> Sono gelosa delle donne più interessanti di me, più in gamba con qualità che per me sono importanti e che magari so di non avere.
> Forse perchè la bellezza per me ha un'importanza molto ma molto relativa....


Buongiorno Farfalla..concordo molto..la cosa piu'importante e'la testa,se non c'e'quella,poi essere stra gnocca,ma personalmente,mi tengo alla larga.Stermy ragiona male...io ricordo una coppia di amici,lei veramente molto bella e in gamba,lui 20 anni in piu',fuori peso,non bello,ma uomo intelligentissimo,simpatico..a tavola era un piacere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse a 50 anni è piu' facile se li giochi...
> 
> blu


è una piaga sociale.


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io scommetto su Soldatino, King e D'Artagnan


qua nun ce stanno  ffffenomeni......

abbiamo solo Evaristo e Silvestro...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

*COmunque è un inferno!*

Allora se lui tromba una strafigona lei frigna e dice ecco sniff sob sniff sob mi hai tradito con quella là perchè ha culetto sodo e io flaccido...sob sniff...sob...sniff...

Allora se lui tromba una cessa lei frigna e dice....sniff sob...ma come hai potuto scegliere al posto mio una cessa?

Lui si dice...ah se mi trombo una strafiga capirà e le dirò non potevo resistere era troopo figa....sai come vanno certe cose....

Lui si dice...ah se mi trombo na cessa le dirò...ma dai cara, ma l'hai vista' L'ho trombata pur di liberarmi di lei eh? Ero convinto che dandole la scopata che nessuno le concede...mi avrebbe poi lasciato in pace eh?

Lei dice...ah caro ma non ti ho tradito sai? Era lui che mi veniva dietro...chi lo ha cercato? Era lui che mi corteggiava...

E vanti vanti vanti con il circo...

Ma nessuno capisce che ciascuno di noi vede una persona con i propri occhi eh?

E poi diciamocelo chi di voi ha trovato la donna perfetta eh'
Ok...è strafiga sta qua...ma dio quanto è stronza...
AH questa è simpaticissima...ma dio che culona...
E vanti vanti...vanti...

Un inferno XD...


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> qua nun ce stanno ffffenomeni......
> 
> abbiamo solo Evaristo e Silvestro...
> 
> ahahahahah


mmmhhh.... non lo so...devo riflettere.... :thinking:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> ...... il sesso era un mezzo per raggiungere i suoi scopi, quello di farsi dare dei soldi da loro.


Voi donne siete veramente incontentabili,se andava con una piu' figa di te t'incavolavi perche' t'aveva fatta becca,e' andato con una ciccionazza e t'incavoli perche' tu sei piu' bella di quel cessone,se andava con una che a letto e' una pantera t'incavolavi perche' certe cose poteva pure provarle in casa invece che fuori,se andava con una che a letto e' una frana t'incavolavi perche' tu scopi meglio,se andava con una che poi gli costava soldi t'incavolavi perche' porta la famiglia alla rovina,e potrei andare avanti per qualche miglio.........ha considerato la situazione di crisi globale che ci attanaglia,si e' messo una mano sul cuore pensando al benessere economico della famiglia,ha introdotto il suo pistolino fra quelle orride,sudate,appicicaticce ed ammorbanti membracce pur di portare dei soldi a casa,e qui lo crocifiggiamo come uno dei due ladroni per poi metterlo al rogo come il povero Girolamo?
Quanta ingratitudine per un martire dello schifo applicato all'accoppiamento,un benemerito difensore del focolare domestico.
L'avesse fatto una donna sarebbe diventata una star,l'ha fatto un ominide ed e' un mostro ripugnante,vergogna!
E parita' dei sessi.
E buon pranzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora se lui tromba una strafigona lei frigna e dice ecco sniff sob sniff sob mi hai tradito con quella là perchè ha culetto sodo e io flaccido...sob sniff...sob...sniff...
> 
> Allora se lui tromba una cessa lei frigna e dice....sniff sob...ma come hai potuto scegliere al posto mio una cessa?
> 
> ...


Conte... mi sa che hai saltato un passaggio...


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mmmhhh.... non lo so...devo riflettere.... :thinking:


cu' stu' cavd'?...

famo domani che dice che arrivano temporali...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cu' stu' cavd'?...
> 
> famo domani che dice che arrivano temporali...
> 
> ahahahah



a Roma non dovrebbe piovere...e poi io non soffro il caldo! quindi rifletto benissimo anche sotto il sol leone


----------



## Circe (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


bè che dire, anche a me è successo con mio marito. La differenza è che la sua amante sapeva che era sposato con me (sua amica) e che tutti e due se ne sono fregati. Ora non saprei cosa sarebbe meglio, la mia o la tua bugia, fatto sta che qualsiasi cosa  possano dire, qualsiasi cosa possano fare, sono altri esseri, staccati da noi. E l'errore che abbiamo fatto io e te è stato fonderci con loro, credendo nell'amore totale. Ora non ci credo piu', sto con lui, mi capita di farmi domande spesso, mi capita di soffrirci, ma lo guardo diversamente. Come uno che percorre il binario a fianco al mio, con il quale mi interseco spesso fisicamente, molto meno emotivamente. Non c'è scelta su questa terra. Siamo isole. E come tali dobbiamo vivere, contando sulle nostre rive, sulle nostre piante e sul nostro essere soli. Ripeto, fisicamente ci si puo' incontrare con tanti, ma la fusione ormai è solo un'illusione di noi povere cretine, che avevamo pensato di avere al nostro fianco degli dei....e invece avevamo dei piccoli, fragili, banali uomini. Non c'è nient'altro....risollevati e guarda avanti. Non vale la pena buttare il proprio sorriso per dei bambinelli viziati. 
auguri ;-)


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però è brutto giudicare una persona in base alla "bellezza" ....la vera bellezza è altro non è solo un fisico mozzafiato...


Simy, certo che lo è , ma è comprensibile che lei si sia confrontata fisicamente. lei è ferita, e ci scappa una osservazione di quel tipo.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se e' per quello ad agosto so' 56anni e nessuno ce crede se non tiro fuori i documenti...
> 
> non tutti pero'...
> 
> ...


sei del Leone ?

ci avrei giurato.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa se tua moglie si scopasse
> Storace...
> ahahahaahahahah
> 
> ...


ohio:rotfl:la milza.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

ma ho capito bene? lui si prostituisce?


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sei del Leone ?
> 
> ci avrei giurato.


er toppp...ahahahah

pero' mi dicono ascendente Sagittario...

e' grave?

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> er toppp...ahahahah
> 
> pero' mi dicono ascendente Sagittario...
> 
> ...


non lo so . Mio figlio è un Leone ed uno sterminator, comm' a te:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non lo so . Mio figlio è un Leone ed uno sterminator, comm' a te:mrgreen:


tutta la mia solidarieta'...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non lo so . Mio figlio è un Leone ed uno sterminator, comm' a te:mrgreen:


pure mia figlia è leone...
io la chiamo attila


----------



## scrittore (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure mia figlia è leone...
> io la chiamo attila


il mio ascendente scorpione mi spinge a chiedervelo...
Ragazzi...cosa c'avete da di sui leoni? :-D


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure mia figlia è leone...
> io la chiamo attila


flaccelllo tttti  tttioo....

VIULENZZZZZZZ!!!

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> il mio ascendente scorpione mi spinge a chiedervelo...
> Ragazzi...cosa c'avete da di sui leoni? :-D


e' pura invidia...

ahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

*anna*



Annuccia ha detto:


> pure mia figlia è leone...
> io la chiamo attila


maddai..allora c'è una corrispondenza...me ne rendo conto sempre di piu...incomincio ad avvicinarmi all  astrologia..


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> il mio ascendente scorpione mi spinge a chiedervelo...
> Ragazzi...cosa c'avete da di sui leoni? :-D


pure tu..andiam ben:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

è un'invasione! :scared:

bellissimo segno comunque!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' pura invidia...
> 
> ahahah


...se qualcuno ha qualcosa da ridire ci penso io


----------



## geko (22 Giugno 2012)

Non ne capisco un cazzo di astrologia ma siamo senza dubbio il meglio! 

Roarrr!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2012)

Ciao

figlia leone ...

io ascendente ... leone (vale lo stesso) ...

affiliamo le unghie ...

sienne


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...se qualcuno ha qualcosa da ridire ci penso ioView attachment 4771


nulla da ridire tesoro! è uno dei segni con cui vado maggiormente d'accordo! 
mai litigato con un leone


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nulla da ridire tesoro! è uno dei segni con cui vado maggiormente d'accordo!
> mai litigato con un leone


Sono campioni di lealta', onesta', fedelta' etcetc

pero' se si ritengono traditi anche in una semplice amicizia, so' cazzi acidi....

l'unica e' l'emigrazione....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nulla da ridire tesoro! è uno dei segni con cui vado maggiormente d'accordo!
> mai litigato con un leone



il mio ex marito è leone :bleah:  :bleah:  :bleah:



e comunque i migliori sono i cancretti :bleble:


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

vabbe' poi ce stanno pure gli abusivi...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> il mio ex marito è leone :bleah:  :bleah:  :bleah:
> 
> 
> 
> e comunque i migliori sono i cancretti :bleble:


cominciando dal basso...

ahahahahah

minchia proprio il segno piu' inaffidabile....

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> il mio ex marito è leone :bleah: :bleah: :bleah:
> 
> 
> 
> e comunque i migliori sono i cancretti :bleble:


Ok ok: non è che adesso mi puoi fare la detrattrice dei leoni dopo aver fatto la detrattrice dei romagnoli... ecchec... osè!


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

Attenzione, non avevamo bisogno di nulla, ecco perchè sono sprofondata in un abisso senza fine, per la pecunia, è stato capace di far "morire" sua figlia di leucemia, questa bimba gode di ottima salute......



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma questo getta una luce nuovissima sulla questione!
> 
> Pecunia fidens!
> 
> ...


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Attenzione, non avevamo bisogno di nulla, ecco perchè sono sprofondata in un abisso senza fine, per la pecunia, è stato capace di far "morire" sua figlia di leucemia, questa bimba gode di ottima salute......


e che ha fatto un pacco alla napoletana?

ma che merdaccia....


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Attenzione, non avevamo bisogno di nulla, ecco perchè sono sprofondata in un abisso senza fine, per la pecunia, è stato capace di far "morire" sua figlia di leucemia, questa bimba gode di ottima salute......


Uno che dice una roba del genere su uno dei miei figli per un qualsivoglia motivo non ha speranze di arrivare alla vecchiaia integro. Poi per l'amor di Dio saprai tu cosa è meglio fare. Io su certe cose vedo rosso, spiacente.


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

Allora mio marito è un rispettabile direttore commerciale di una importante azienda Ligure. Capisci perchè quando ho scoperto tutto questo non sapevo più dove sbattere la testa???



dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma ho capito bene? lui si prostituisce?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2012)

Fate i leoni, fate i cancri, bevetevi gli acquari, mangiatevii i pesci, pesatevi sulla bilancia.....ma non rompete i cocomeri ai TORI


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok ok: non è che adesso mi puoi fare la detrattrice dei leoni dopo aver fatto la detrattrice dei romagnoli... ecchec... osè!



leone e romagnolo! :kick::kick::kick:


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fate i leoni, fate i cancri, bevetevi gli acquari, mangiatevii i pesci, pesatevi sulla bilancia.....ma non rompete i cocomeri ai TORI


Ciao,

hehe ... ma in corna di batto ... 

senza voler rompere ...

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> leone e romagnolo! :kick::kick::kick:


Va beh Quinty: UNO male lo dovevamo fare, come pietra di paragone. Poi... non lo sapevamo mica che lo andavi a beccare tu


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Allora mio marito è un rispettabile direttore commerciale di una importante azienda *Ligure*. Capisci perchè quando ho scoperto tutto questo non sapevo più dove sbattere la testa???[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> leone e romagnolo! :kick::kick::kick:


di ben su bella burdela...diventata patacca e invornita????:mrgreen:


non sapevo fosti tornata...benvenuta mia cara


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

Mi ha fatto schifo sentire queste parole da una delle sue vittime, non è nostra figlia, fortunatamente non ne abbiamo, sai qual'è la cosa più abberrante, quando l'ho detto a sua sorella, lei ha commentato cosi "Ma figurati". Allora, non ti viene da farti questa domanda, In che cavolo di famiglia sei cresciuto?"perchè da parte della sua famiglia nessuno ha preso posizione, io fossi stata sua madre mi sarei posta un oceano di domande e sarei stata molto preoccupata che mi figlio potesse aver avuto un comportamente del genere, invece nulla totale. Che schifo di famiglia!!!!!



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uno che dice una roba del genere su uno dei miei figli per un qualsivoglia motivo non ha speranze di arrivare alla vecchiaia integro. Poi per l'amor di Dio saprai tu cosa è meglio fare. Io su certe cose vedo rosso, spiacente.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte... mi sa che hai saltato un passaggio...


E te pareva eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto schifo sentire queste parole da una delle sue vittime, non è nostra figlia, fortunatamente non ne abbiamo, sai qual'è la cosa più abberrante, quando l'ho detto a sua sorella, lei ha commentato cosi "Ma figurati". Allora, non ti viene da farti questa domanda, In che cavolo di famiglia sei cresciuto?"perchè da parte della sua famiglia nessuno ha preso posizione, io fossi stata sua madre mi sarei posta un oceano di domande e sarei stata molto preoccupata che mi figlio potesse aver avuto un comportamente del genere, invece nulla totale. Che schifo di famiglia!!!!!


Niente eredi, quindi...

neh scusa ma te lavori, stai in pensione etcetct?

cioe' perche' non te lo inkuli a sangue visto che manco l'alibi dei figli hai?

poi se e' un vero ligure, sul portafogli lo distruggi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E te pareva eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


beh però adesso c'è Quinty... quindi ti assolvo:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> bè che dire, anche a me è successo con mio marito. La differenza è che la sua amante sapeva che era sposato con me (sua amica) e che tutti e due se ne sono fregati. Ora non saprei cosa sarebbe meglio, la mia o la tua bugia, fatto sta che qualsiasi cosa  possano dire, qualsiasi cosa possano fare, sono altri esseri, staccati da noi. E l'errore che abbiamo fatto io e te è stato fonderci con loro, credendo nell'amore totale. Ora non ci credo piu', sto con lui, mi capita di farmi domande spesso, mi capita di soffrirci, ma lo guardo diversamente. Come uno che percorre il binario a fianco al mio, con il quale mi interseco spesso fisicamente, molto meno emotivamente. Non c'è scelta su questa terra. Siamo isole. E come tali dobbiamo vivere, contando sulle nostre rive, sulle nostre piante e sul nostro essere soli. Ripeto, fisicamente ci si puo' incontrare con tanti, ma la fusione ormai è solo un'illusione di noi povere cretine, che avevamo pensato di avere al nostro fianco degli dei....e invece avevamo dei piccoli, fragili, banali uomini. Non c'è nient'altro....risollevati e guarda avanti. Non vale la pena buttare il proprio sorriso per dei bambinelli viziati.
> auguri ;-)


Qua tra le mie braccia!
Sei magica!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
La fusione eh?
Un cuore e un'anima sola eh?

E sai perchè ho sposato mia moglie?
Proprio perchè grazie ad una lunga storia d'ammmmorrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeee...
Era giunta a questa conclusioni...

E mi disse...tu sei un uomo due braccia e due gambe...
Io le dissi...prego tre gambe signorina...
E lei...due gambe e un dito...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Niente eredi, quindi...
> 
> neh scusa ma te lavori, stai in pensione etcetct?
> 
> ...


Ehm... date le premesse... mi sa che nel portafogli ci sia pochino


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua tra le mie braccia!
> Sei magica!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> La fusione eh?
> Un cuore e un'anima sola eh?
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tua moglie ... deve essere una gran donna ...

sienne


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm... date le premesse... mi sa che nel portafogli ci sia pochino


beh se le spettassero gli alimenti vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di pignorargli lo stipendio al direttore commerciale di importante azienda Ligure?

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> tua moglie ... deve essere una gran donna ...
> 
> sienne


Due tette 
Due chiappe
e na figa no?
Ho dimenticato qualcosa?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ah si na bocca...

Ma sono fortunato la tiene molto chiusa...
Sarei morto altrimenti eh?

Ci sono certe radio lamento in giro che...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh se le spettassero gli alimenti vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di pignorargli lo stipendio al direttore commerciale di importante azienda Ligure?
> 
> ahahahahah


mi sa che la cessione del quinto l'abbiamo già fatta...


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> tua moglie ... deve essere una gran donna ...
> 
> sienne


piu' che altro se accontenta de poco...

in tutti i sensi...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che la cessione del quinto l'abbiamo già fatta...


evaffankulo se gli tieni conti dillo...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> evaffankulo se gli tieni conti dillo...
> 
> ahahahah


embè... prima di andare a fare certi lavori, quello che potevi l'hai già fatto, no? Anche le pilloline blu hanno un costo.


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> embè... prima di andare a fare certi lavori, quello che potevi l'hai già fatto, no? Anche le pilloline blu hanno un costo.


ma non cvedo pvopvio...

il suo stipendio sara' ancora intonso e per bancomat c'erano le altre...ahahahah

comunque Gabbbry lo sapra' o non sa manco in quale banca glielo accreditano?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> il mio ex marito è leone :bleah:  :bleah:  :bleah:
> 
> 
> 
> e comunque i migliori sono i cancretti :bleble:




CONCORDO


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sono campioni di lealta', onesta', fedelta' etcetc
> 
> pero' se si ritengono traditi anche in una semplice amicizia, so' cazzi acidi....
> 
> ...



ma lo sai che mi torna quello dici...

_l unica è l imigrazione_:rotfl::rotfl: miii se è vero...


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che la cessione del quinto l'abbiamo già fatta...


pure tu leone....marooo


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Due tette
> Due chiappe
> e na figa no?
> Ho dimenticato qualcosa?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


:kick:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non cvedo pvopvio...
> 
> il suo stipendio sara' ancora intonso e per bancomat c'erano le altre...ahahahah
> 
> comunque Gabbbry lo sapra' o non sa manco in quale banca glielo accreditano?


tu il coltello nella piaga sempre eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Attenzione, non avevamo bisogno di nulla, ecco perchè sono sprofondata in un abisso senza fine, per la pecunia, è stato capace di far "morire" sua figlia di leucemia, questa bimba gode di ottima salute......


smisurato uomo di merda


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2012)

spero gli avrai sputato addosso


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> smisurato uomo di merda


Ma nooooooooooooooo....
Ma se quando andai dall'orafo con il disegno dell'unico anellino mai donato in vita mia...
( era l'anello di fidanzamento per mia moglie)

Mi disse...
Ciò senti ma con questa hai intenzioni serie?
Perchè ho qua della roba che fa super effetton...ne vendo un casino...
Ma tempo due mesi...una si accorge che è tutto finto...

Poi ovvio mia moglie perse quell'anellino con i due brillanti no?
E guai incazzarsi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu il coltello nella piaga sempre eh :mrgreen:


ma va....so' corsi de sopravvivenza...

consulente delinquenziale...

ahahahahah

pero' per adesso non stiamo ancora violando er codice...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma va....so' corsi de sopravvivenza...
> 
> consulente delinquenziale...
> 
> ...


ecco, bravo. 
io da grande volevo fare la delinquente:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

giuro. la mercante d' arte. 


Vabbè..Gabri scusa, non ci azzecca.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ecco, bravo.
> io da grande volevo fare la delinquente:mrgreen:


pure io..ma son stata bocciata al primo esame....
tutti gli altri corsi..ladro,strozzino ecc erano gia chiusi...
poi ho incontrato mio marito..e lui mi ha messo la:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*testa apposto*


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io..ma son stata bocciata al primo esame....
> tutti gli altri corsi..ladro,strozzino ecc erano gia chiusi...
> poi ho incontrato mio marito..e lui mi ha messo la:rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*testa apposto*


evvai...


ladro si.:mrgreen:

ma strozzino no, :blank:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> evvai...
> 
> 
> ladro si.:mrgreen:
> ...



fanno la stessa cosa..solo che i primi lo fanno di nascosto..i secondi te lo chiedono,ma di no credo non puoi dire....
cmq 
are ironia..soprattutto quella della testa apposto...
si apposto


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Attenzione, non avevamo bisogno di nulla, ecco perchè sono sprofondata in un abisso senza fine, per la pecunia, è stato capace di far "morire" sua figlia di leucemia, questa bimba gode di ottima salute......


Quindi siete benestanti e senza prole in comune.
Bene.

Certo che per un uomo che vive nella seconda decade degli -anta, la famiglia, per quanto svisceratamente italian style possa essere, ormai dovrebbe averlo già avuto gran parte del suo ruolo di imprinting, ed il fatto che nessuno, come tu affermi, si meravigli è forse più indice di presa d'atto di decaduta influenza che di incredulità o peggio noncuranza.

Infine, la questione in merito alla figlia (...quibus parentibus orta?) vigolettatamente deceduta e che invece prospera (...Deo gratia!), secondo me, andrebbe ulteriormente chiarita, quindi, come scrisse un famoso alchimista inglese, hypotheses non fingo.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quindi siete benestanti e senza prole in comune.
> Bene.
> 
> Certo che per un uomo che vive nella seconda decade degli -anta, la famiglia, per quanto svisceratamente italian style possa essere, ormai dovrebbe averlo già avuto gran parte del suo ruolo di imprinting, ed il fatto che nessuno, come tu affermi, si meravigli è forse più indice di presa d'atto di decaduta influenza che di incredulità o peggio noncuranza.
> ...


rabarbaro sei sempre il numero 1, vedo che il caldo  assottiglia molto  i tuoi post,  forse è meglio così il broschi con ghiaccio non è il massimo


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vedo che il caldo assottiglia molto i tuoi post


Oh, si nota tanto vero?
E' tutta colpa della mia tastiera cinese che sopra i 35°C diventa sempre più molliccia e catramosa, devo perciò limitare il numero di battute per non restarci attaccato come una mosca sul vischio...

Pensa che quando si superano i 40° riesco a scrivere soltanto: 這是熱的！我的鍵盤，而不是駱駝！


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per me no...un uomo che parla cosi della propria donna per farsi una scopata non merita alcun commento!
> è davvero triste!


Quotone!!!! :up:


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

Noncuranza, esatto, una famiglia priva di ogni manifestazione d'affetto, mai un abbaccio un bacio, un'emozione.
Sai cosa mi terrorizza di più? Il fatto che oramai alla sua età sia così radicato il suo modo di vivere e che anche con una terapia psicologica non si venga a capo di nulla.
lui non vuole affrontare il suo problema, e anche con me non riesce a parlare di questo
Non sò più che fare



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quindi siete benestanti e senza prole in comune.
> Bene.
> 
> Certo che per un uomo che vive nella seconda decade degli -anta, la famiglia, per quanto svisceratamente italian style possa essere, ormai dovrebbe averlo già avuto gran parte del suo ruolo di imprinting, ed il fatto che nessuno, come tu affermi, si meravigli è forse più indice di presa d'atto di decaduta influenza che di incredulità o peggio noncuranza.
> ...


----------



## gabriella (22 Giugno 2012)

Lo sò inquale banca gli accreditano lo stipendio, certo 



dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu il coltello nella piaga sempre eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Lo sò inquale banca gli accreditano lo stipendio, certo


Allora io comincerei a guardare gli estratti conto, se fossi in te.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Noncuranza, esatto, una famiglia priva di ogni manifestazione d'affetto, mai un abbaccio un bacio, un'emozione.
> Sai cosa mi terrorizza di più? Il fatto che oramai alla sua età sia così radicato il suo modo di vivere e che anche con una terapia psicologica non si venga a capo di nulla.
> lui non vuole affrontare il suo problema, e anche con me non riesce a parlare di questo
> Non sò più che fare




trascinarlo terapy di coppia ?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Giugno 2012)

*Ot eccomi*

Leone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quinty,cancro do palle pero' le donne del cancro ne' ...


blu


----------



## Eretteo (23 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> 這是熱的！我的鍵盤，而不是駱駝！


Mitica capretta balbettante...


----------



## Circe off line (23 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Noncuranza, esatto, una famiglia priva di ogni manifestazione d'affetto, mai un abbaccio un bacio, un'emozione.
> Sai cosa mi terrorizza di più? Il fatto che oramai alla sua età sia così radicato il suo modo di vivere e che anche con una terapia psicologica non si venga a capo di nulla.
> lui non vuole affrontare il suo problema, e anche con me non riesce a parlare di questo
> Non sò più che fare


E cosa vuoi fare ancora? Accettalo com'è, vivi x te e guardati intorno o mandalo a fanculo e fatti una vita nuova da zero con uno che dice di amarti davvero ma che prima o poi ti deluderà lo stesso .....perché non esiste il principe azzurro e se esiste é gay.....


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> E cosa vuoi fare ancora? Accettalo com'è, vivi x te e guardati intorno o mandalo a fanculo e fatti una vita nuova da zero con uno che dice di amarti davvero ma che prima o poi ti deluderà lo stesso .....perché non esiste il principe azzurro e se esiste é gay.....



no, nemmeno quelli.


----------



## gabriella (23 Giugno 2012)

Ha provato all'inizio da solo, ma raccontava balle anche allo psicologo, poi siamo andati una sola volta a fare terapia insieme, però lui aveva paura che lo psicologo potesse mettersi in mezzo e portare me a lasciarlo.......
Credo di non avere speranze....Vedrò che fare, magari un giorno o l'altro sparirò senza lasciare traccia, lasciandolo solo come un cane, è la stessa fine che ha fatto suo padre, è morto solo senza avere nessuno della sua famiglia al suo fianco.....sarò cattiva, ma spero faccia la stessa fine.........



dammi un nome ha detto:


> trascinarlo terapy di coppia ?


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Ha provato all'inizio da solo, ma raccontava balle anche allo psicologo, poi siamo andati una sola volta a fare terapia insieme, però lui aveva paura che lo psicologo potesse mettersi in mezzo e portare me a lasciarlo.......
> Credo di non avere speranze....Vedrò che fare, magari un giorno o l'altro sparirò senza lasciare traccia, lasciandolo solo come un cane, è la stessa fine che ha fatto suo padre, è morto solo senza avere nessuno della sua famiglia al suo fianco.....sarò cattiva, ma spero faccia la stessa fine.........


E allora perché non lo lasci subito?
Che ci stai a fare con un tipo così? 

Non ricordo, avete figli?


----------



## gabriella (23 Giugno 2012)

Ti dirò, adesso avrei voglia solo di vendetta, non stò pensando a un tradimento, mi abbasserei al suo livello, e io ho una dignità, devo trovare qualcosa per farlo soffrire almeno quanto ho soferto io, magari di più. 
Forse sono un'illusa, questo tipo di persone sono così prive di sentimenti che nulla può scalfirli




Eliade ha detto:


> E allora perché non lo lasci subito?
> Che ci stai a fare con un tipo così?
> 
> Non ricordo, avete figli?


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Ti dirò, adesso avrei voglia solo di vendetta, non stò pensando a un tradimento, mi abbasserei al suo livello, e io ho una dignità, devo trovare qualcosa per farlo soffrire almeno quanto ho soferto io, magari di più.
> Forse sono un'illusa, questo tipo di persone sono così prive di sentimenti che nulla può scalfirli


Io penso che lui si senta già come un deficiente, per essersi fatto scoprire le bugie!

Se hai dignità lascialo, e viviti la vita alla faccia sua!


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Ti dirò, adesso avrei voglia solo di vendetta, non stò pensando a un tradimento, mi abbasserei al suo livello, e io ho una dignità, devo trovare qualcosa per farlo soffrire almeno quanto ho soferto io, magari di più.
> Forse sono un'illusa, questo tipo di persone sono così prive di sentimenti che nulla può scalfirli


pensa a salvare te stessa....


----------



## gabriella (23 Giugno 2012)

sicuramente.....ho cominciato a lavorare ho amici, e cerco di stare serena



aristocat ha detto:


> pensa a salvare te stessa....


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi terrorizza di più? Il fatto che oramai alla sua età sia così radicato il suo modo di vivere e che anche con una terapia psicologica non si venga a capo di nulla.
> lui non vuole affrontare il suo problema, e anche con me non riesce a parlare di questo
> Non sò più che fare



Le persone cambiano, e fanno una certa resistenza anche in quei frangenti, solo quando non possono proprio farne a meno.
L'età che avanza dà l'esperienza e la saggezza per capire che si vive con poco, e le cose di cui per fare a meno sono molte più di quante la focosa e sognante giovinezza possa far credere.

Capisci poi facilmente che, se un uomo va con donne per denaro e si facilita il compito abbellendo la realtà, il problema più pungente lo percepisce più la di lui moglie sbigottita che lui stesso che gigioneggia.
E' difficile quindi impiegare così tanta energia e sollecitudine per cercare di risolvere quello che neppure può essere percepito come problema.

E le soluzioni ai problemi degli altri se le cerchino loro, se ne hanno voglia.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2012)

un uomo che arriva a tirare in ballo una cosa angosciosa come la morte della figlia per futili motivi è di una grettezza d'animo che lascia basiti


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Ti dirò, adesso avrei voglia solo di vendetta, non stò pensando a un tradimento, mi abbasserei al suo livello, e io ho una dignità, devo trovare qualcosa per farlo soffrire almeno quanto ho soferto io, magari di più.
> Forse sono un'illusa, questo tipo di persone sono così prive di sentimenti che nulla può scalfirli


gabri, e secondo te, un uomo che riesce a speculare  sulla probabile malattia o morte di una figlia, porta con sè quella sensibilità che lo fa star male come sei stata tu?

no, ne è immune.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Ha provato all'inizio da solo, ma raccontava balle anche allo psicologo, poi siamo andati una sola volta a fare terapia insieme, però lui aveva* paura* che lo psicologo potesse mettersi in mezzo e portare me a lasciarlo.......
> Credo di non avere speranze....Vedrò che fare, magari un giorno o l'altro sparirò senza lasciare traccia, lasciandolo solo come un cane,* è la stessa fine che ha fatto suo padre, *è morto solo senza avere nessuno della sua famiglia al suo fianco.....sarò cattiva, ma spero faccia la stessa fine.........




gabri, potresti invitarlo a vincere questa paura. se c'è paura è un segnale che qualcosa c'è. 

o terapia o lo lasci. 


mi spiace..perchè il corredo genetico ce lo portiamo appresso comunque, pero' se si prende coscienza che qualcosa è da rivedere...è possile fare passi avanti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un uomo che arriva a tirare in ballo una cosa angosciosa come la morte della figlia per futili motivi è di una grettezza d'animo che lascia basiti


C'è chi è disposto a vendere sè stesso, famiglia e patria per avere anche solo la possibilità di avere una probabilità di avere una chance di provarci con una donna.

Impietosire, mettendo sul piatto finte tragedie, è qualcosa che ho visto fare non di rado, e dà anche ottimi risultati.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

*rabar*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> C'è chi è disposto a vendere sè stesso, famiglia e patria per avere anche solo la possibilità di avere una probabilità di avere una chance di provarci con una donna.
> 
> Impietosire, mettendo sul piatto finte tragedie, è qualcosa che ho visto fare *non di rado*, e dà anche ottimi risultati.


davvero:nuke:?


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> C'è chi è disposto a vendere sè stesso, famiglia e patria per avere anche solo la possibilità di avere una probabilità di avere una chance di provarci con una donna.
> 
> Impietosire, mettendo sul piatto finte tragedie, è qualcosa che ho visto fare non di rado, e dà anche ottimi risultati.


è allucinante.poi mi chiedo...di fronte ad una cosa del genere una donna può offrire un abbraccio di conforto, non sesso.
o forse non ho idea di certi meccanismi


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è allucinante.poi mi chiedo...di fronte ad una cosa del genere una donna può* offrire un abbraccio di conforto, non sesso.*
> o forse non ho idea di certi meccanismi


già...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è allucinante.poi mi chiedo...di fronte ad una cosa del genere una donna può offrire un abbraccio di conforto, non sesso.
> o forse non ho idea di certi meccanismi


Hai dimenticato l'istinto, quindi ti è precluso capire.
Che poi comunque non si tratterebbe di "comprensione", ma di.... istintiva empatia con quei meccanismi che da capire non hanno proprio nulla di che.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> davvero:nuke:?


Sì.

E' l'arma segreta di chi non ha nulla da offrire, e lo fanno tranquillamente anche in presenza di amici.
Sempre ammesso che abbiano ancora degli amici, perchè questi vermi, sudati e lussuriosi, hanno la cattiva abitudine di sacrificare anche coloro che gli sono vicini sull'altare delle mutandine femminili, e dopo un po' rimangono inevitabilmente soli.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> E' l'arma segreta di chi non ha nulla da offrire, e lo fanno tranquillamente anche in presenza di amici.
> Sempre ammesso che abbiano ancora degli amici, perchè questi vermi, sudati e lussuriosi, hanno la cattiva abitudine di sacrificare anche coloro che gli sono vicini sull'altare delle mutandine femminili, e dopo un po' rimangono inevitabilmente soli.


Triste verità.:unhappy:

Non che certi elementi rimangano soli. Triste che esistano!


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di fronte ad una cosa del genere una donna può offrire un abbraccio di conforto


Cavallo di Troia...


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

bene..non mi sono ancora confrontata con soggetti simili, spero che non mi accada.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Triste che esistano!



Mah, per le donne che vengono irretite non saprei dire, ma per chi un tempo si sentiva loro amico parecchio...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cavallo di Troia...


Si, ma agisce sui meccanismi più semplici dell'istinto femminile, quindi come "Cavallo di Troia" mi pare assomigli ad un "Somaro di Tro*t*a".


----------



## gabriella (23 Giugno 2012)

Hai ragione, tenendo presente che non ha mai dimostrato alcuna espressione, emotiva, facciale, quando gli è stato chiesto il perchè.
Ma sono sicura che la vita gli darà del dolore, la famosa giustizia divina deve esistere!!!!!



dammi un nome ha detto:


> gabri, e secondo te, un uomo che riesce a speculare sulla probabile malattia o morte di una figlia, porta con sè quella sensibilità che lo fa star male come sei stata tu?
> 
> no, ne è immune.


----------



## gabriella (23 Giugno 2012)

io ho sempre dato la massima disponibilità, io non ho mai giudicato nessuno, ogniuno è libero di vivere la propria esistenza a suo modo, prima di scoprire il tutto avevo notato che c'era qualcosa che non andava, più e più volte gli avevo chiesto cosa succedeva, lui per tutta risposta diceva, ho bisogno di aiuto, ma come potevo aiutarlo se non riusciva a mettermi a conoscenza del problema????



dammi un nome ha detto:


> gabri, potresti invitarlo a vincere questa paura. se c'è paura è un segnale che qualcosa c'è.
> 
> o terapia o lo lasci.
> 
> ...


----------



## gabriella (23 Giugno 2012)

Attenzione!!!! Lui dava sesso perchè queste donne, con le quali per altro ho parlato, avevano tutte problematiche, familiari, di salute, e così via, quindi lui ha saputo sapientemente farle sentire importanti, le ha corteggiate, fatte sentire considerate, era presente, e poi a tutte ha estorto soldi, e generi di abbigliamento, visto che una di queste lavora all'outlet. Il sesso era una complemento, strano sarebbe stato che un uomo non facesse l'amoro con loro, siccome queste donne erano per la maggior parte single e non avevano uomini da tempo, ecco lì che il gioco è fatto!!!!
Dimentivo una cosa importante, reclutava le sue "vittime" sulla chat di libero, e si sà su queste chat cosa circola...
Ecco perchè questo non lo considero il classico tradimento, sarebbe stato tutto molto più facile....




Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> E' l'arma segreta di chi non ha nulla da offrire, e lo fanno tranquillamente anche in presenza di amici.
> Sempre ammesso che abbiano ancora degli amici, perchè questi vermi, sudati e lussuriosi, hanno la cattiva abitudine di sacrificare anche coloro che gli sono vicini sull'altare delle mutandine femminili, e dopo un po' rimangono inevitabilmente soli.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

Gabriella..non ho parole...ma sei sicura vero ? scusami ma si fa fatica a credere, non a crederTI-


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> io ho sempre dato la massima disponibilità, io non ho mai giudicato nessuno, ogniuno è libero di vivere la propria esistenza a suo modo, prima di scoprire il tutto avevo notato che c'era qualcosa che non andava, più e più volte gli avevo chiesto cosa succedeva, lui per tutta risposta diceva*, ho bisogno di aiuto,* ma come potevo aiutarlo se non riusciva a mettermi a conoscenza del problema????



gabri, non devi desiderare il suo male, quest uomo sta messo male. cosa puoi augurargli di piu...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> davvero:nuke:?


SI.
COnfermo rabarbaro...
Al bar mi hanno sempre detto...
Se sapevi raccontarle meglio avresti chiavato di più...
Ed è colpa della mia sincerità: impietosa, che sono uno sfigatone cronico.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è allucinante.poi mi chiedo...di fronte ad una cosa del genere una donna può offrire un abbraccio di conforto, non sesso.
> o forse non ho idea di certi meccanismi


Si non hai idea di certi meccanismi.
Sei su un altro piano esistenziale.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Attenzione!!!! Lui dava sesso perchè queste donne, con le quali per altro ho parlato, avevano tutte problematiche, familiari, di salute, e così via, quindi lui ha saputo sapientemente farle sentire importanti, le ha corteggiate, fatte sentire considerate, era presente, e poi a tutte ha estorto soldi, e generi di abbigliamento, visto che una di queste lavora all'outlet. Il sesso era una complemento, strano sarebbe stato che un uomo non facesse l'amoro con loro, siccome queste donne erano per la maggior parte single e non avevano uomini da tempo, ecco lì che il gioco è fatto!!!!
> Dimentivo una cosa importante, reclutava le sue "vittime" sulla chat di libero, e si sà su queste chat cosa circola...
> Ecco perchè questo non lo considero il classico tradimento, sarebbe stato tutto molto più facile....


Si sti tipi scelgono le loro vittime.
Pensa che anni fa un tizio è stato denunciato su fb...
Nessuno ha mai capito come, ma ste donne si svenavano per lui...
Pensa che uno è riuscito perfino a farsi pagare na ricarica il 15 agosto eh?
Ehm...sono nei guai...mi sono dimenticato il portafoglio e qui e là...


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> COnfermo rabarbaro...
> Al bar mi hanno sempre detto...
> Se sapevi raccontarle meglio avresti chiavato di più...
> Ed è colpa della mia sincerità: impietosa, che sono uno sfigatone cronico.



ma quale sfigatone, sei sincero..


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si non hai idea di certi meccanismi.
> *Sei su un altro piano esistenziale.*


interessante però studiarli...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


Mi dispiace tantissimo, da un lato e sono contenta dall'altro. Mi dispiace, perchè purtroppo io ho conosciuto uno come tuo marito, quindi sono stata mio malgrado un amante.
Capisco il tuo dolore, perchè anche io mi sono fatta le stesse domande, come si può? Che senso ha? ecc...
Dall'altra parte invece sono contenta per te, che almeno sei consapevole di chi hai accanto.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa frase è proprio brutta però!



Condivido!

Io sono stata una di quelle povere donne che dici tu, perchè ho incontrato il "figlio" di tuo marito, praticamente. nel senso uno che è più piccolo ma ha gli stessi geni.
Tuttavia ti assicuro che sono tutto fuorchè sciatta, magari cicciona per te, perchè non ho mai visto una 42 in vita mia....ma siamo comunque donne meritevoli di rispetto e amore.
Ti concedo solo il problematiche, perchè come ha scritto anche Conte, siamo crocerossine, ossia donne disperate vittime perfette di uomini altrettanto disperati da doversi inventare cazzate su cazzate per anni!

Di nuovo in bocca al lupo!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Hai ragione, tenendo presente che non ha mai dimostrato alcuna espressione, emotiva, facciale, quando gli è stato chiesto il perchè.
> Ma sono sicura che la vita gli darà del dolore, la famosa giustizia divina deve esistere!!!!!


E' quello che mi auguro io! E spero anche presto, anche se non potrò saperlo! Tuttavia oggi sono incacchiata io con questo Dio, che mi deve molto per aver messo costui sulla mia strada.


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Attenzione!!!! Lui dava sesso perchè queste donne, con le quali per altro ho parlato, avevano tutte problematiche, familiari, di salute, e così via, quindi lui ha saputo sapientemente farle sentire importanti, le ha corteggiate, fatte sentire considerate, era presente, e poi a tutte ha estorto soldi, e generi di abbigliamento, visto che una di queste lavora all'outlet. Il sesso era una complemento, strano sarebbe stato che un uomo non facesse l'amoro con loro, siccome queste donne erano per la maggior parte single e non avevano uomini da tempo, ecco lì che il gioco è fatto!!!!
> Dimentivo una cosa importante, reclutava le sue "vittime" sulla chat di libero, e si sà su queste chat cosa circola...
> Ecco perchè questo non lo considero il classico tradimento, sarebbe stato tutto molto più facile....



Quindi tuo marito è una specie di avvoltoio di disgrazie, uno spazzino di disastri ed uno che ai funerali circuisce la vedova per estorcerle la reversibilità, cui racconta un paio di digrazie farlocche che coinvolgerebbero anche lui per poi piangere assieme, consolarsi e spassarsela un po'?

Ah, se io avessi anche solo la metà del mio senso di giustizia, direi che un po' potrebbe anche stare simpatico e meritare una compiaciuta pacca sulla spalla da certi maschi virili, ma, poichè ne ho almeno il doppio, devo concordare sulla bassissima lega di questa persona e sul suo modus operandi davvero ripugnante!

Il non condividere con te almeno parte del ricavato delle sue turlupinazioni, poi, è oltremodo irritante.

Difficile però che un uomo del genere cambi, a meno di non inserirlo in un'altra storia.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quindi tuo marito è una specie di avvoltoio di disgrazie, uno spazzino di disastri ed uno che ai funerali circuisce la vedova per estorcerle la reversibilità, cui racconta un paio di digrazie farlocche che coinvolgerebbero anche lui per poi piangere assieme, consolarsi e spassarsela un po'?
> 
> Ah, se io avessi anche solo la metà del mio senso di giustizia, direi che un po' potrebbe anche stare simpatico e meritare una compiaciuta pacca sulla spalla da certi maschi virili, ma, poichè ne ho almeno il doppio, devo concordare sulla bassissima lega di questa persona e sul suo modus operandi davvero ripugnante!
> 
> ...


Che dire Rabarbaro...
QUando vedi una donna
che si sceglie un uomo così
al posto di uno come me?
Per poi venire a piangere da me
Per l'infausta scelta?

Che cosa potevo pensare di lei?
Dura sai trovare un modo un bandolo di intelligenza
Quando dentro senti una voce che urla
Ma sarai na pora stupida eh?


----------



## Eretteo (24 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> E' l'arma segreta di chi non ha nulla da offrire, e lo fanno tranquillamente anche in presenza di amici.
> Sempre ammesso che abbiano ancora degli amici, perchè questi vermi, sudati e lussuriosi, hanno la cattiva abitudine di sacrificare anche coloro che gli sono vicini sull'altare delle mutandine femminili, e dopo un po' rimangono inevitabilmente soli.


Certi invertebrati sarebbero disposti a tutto pur di avere una possibilita' di sfogare i loro piu' bassi istinti (anche perche' di alti ne han ben pochi)......e nella loro consumata pazzia hanno pure una certa abilita' ad inanellare palle su panzane.
Non c'e' limite al livello della crosta terrestre in cui potrebbero discendere;sarebbero capaci di chiederti per settimane aiuto o suggerimenti nei campi piu' disparati del sapere,dalla giurisprudenza penale agli organismi acquatici,per risolvere insormontabili afflizioni che albergano solo nel loro empio teschio;ed appena attraversi la strada perche' hai scordato di chiudere la macchina ci provano con la tua donna.
Si metterebbero a tifare anche per la nazionale di calcio del Congo Belga pur con faccia e chiappe nude e dipinte di verde bianco e rosso,se nel tavolino di fianco al loro al bar scorgessero due tette avvolte in quella esotica bandiera.
Si farebbero profanare per ogni dove e da qualunque essere a due o piu' zampe purche' maschio,pur di annusare da lontano gli effluvi che promana una remota,raminga e non interessata ovaia in disuso.
Non meritano altro d'essere imprigionati in fondo al Tartaro di finaco ai Titani,ma a differenza di questi bisognerebbe incatenarli dal collo ai piedi come un vampiro in una cassa di ferro,inguainarli dai capelli agli alluci con una tutona in latex tipo una mortadella,e lasciarli liberi solo in una minuscola finestrella davanti al naso,si' che possano annusare da lontano un sentore di grandi labbra,non importa di quale esemplare e di quale specie.
Il giusto tormento sarebbe un eterno mugulare,nella loro prigione sudata.


----------



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2012)

Dico sempre che c'è tradimento e tradimento, che il "come" è tutto, o quasi...
questo a mio parere è una delle forme più basse di tradimento, il peggior modo di mortificare sé stessi e il mondo attorno.
Non ho alle spalle un matrimonio decennale ma penso che di fronte a una cosa simile non esiterei un attimo a buttarmi questo "marito" alle spalle. :blank:


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUando vedi una donna
> che si sceglie un uomo così
> al posto di uno come me?
> Per poi venire a piangere da me
> Per l'infausta scelta?



Quanta è la tua ragione nel compatire chi sceglie le millantate povertà al posto delle granitiche miserie!
Ma vien più facile a certe fanciulle lo stare a baciare il sottocoda di certi arruffamatasse piuttosto che costruire statue di deità solari e dalla disvelata lascivia che null'altro coprono se non il prefigurarsi della materializzazione delle proprie paure.
Egli è un cesto di frutta che si traveste da cornucopia infinita ciò che, più che tre persone distinte, viene a riassumersi in sei metà di sè stesso, allo stesso modo, inutili come certi elementi instabili della tavola periodica di cui è ancora in ballottaggio il nome, sono le maschere delle persone, e persona in latino significa già di per sè meschera, quasi a voler significare che è un gioco di finzioni che fingono e un carnevale in cui arlecchino si veste da balanzone, ed anche, e fors'anche più dannose, sono le voglie scurrili, leggere come il tulle che orna le vecchie ancora vestite da spose ed ammuffite come il loro pranzo dio nozze che da decenni aspetta di venir consumato, che colgono le donne che si piagano del laido dopo esser brillate di carità vile.
Possano pure, e con gran risultato, Simon e Garfunkel cercare i creare una bellissima colonna sonora per donne del genere, ma ad esse resteranno preclusi sia un passaggio sul duetto che una liberatoria fuga in autobus diretto per chissà dove.
Giacchè esse non sono volitive e secche, ma irretite e cave, e vuote al piè sonanti, come la terra dell'estate dei morti.
Esse non sono per te che quello che quello che il loro pregresso marpione fu per loro, false e bugiarde, tu sarai invece quello che loro avrebbero davvero dovuto essere, onesto utente.

E non dimenticare di esporre il listino prezzi sul tuo uscio.
Non si potranno poi lamentare del prezzo!


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2012)

io più leggo sto 3D più resto senza parole.....


----------



## gabriella (25 Giugno 2012)

Bisognerebbe inserirlo in un manicomio!!!!!!!



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quindi tuo marito è una specie di avvoltoio di disgrazie, uno spazzino di disastri ed uno che ai funerali circuisce la vedova per estorcerle la reversibilità, cui racconta un paio di digrazie farlocche che coinvolgerebbero anche lui per poi piangere assieme, consolarsi e spassarsela un po'?
> 
> Ah, se io avessi anche solo la metà del mio senso di giustizia, direi che un po' potrebbe anche stare simpatico e meritare una compiaciuta pacca sulla spalla da certi maschi virili, ma, poichè ne ho almeno il doppio, devo concordare sulla bassissima lega di questa persona e sul suo modus operandi davvero ripugnante!
> 
> ...


----------



## Laura44 (27 Giugno 2012)

*ciao Gabriella*

posso capire il tuo essere amareggiata, distrutta dalle menzogne....purtroppo io sono stata una vittima dell'altra parte, ovvero di un uomo che si spacciava single e non lo era. 
Avrei voluto informare la moglie, quando per caso ho saputo, ma non l'ho fatto, non se ho fatto bene o male, ora mi fa pena perchè so di certo che continua a tradire e si diverte, anche se una pulce in casa sa, quanto infame è ( non posso scender in dettagli) 
Io ne sto uscendo a fatica, perchè mi ha fatto innamorare, mi ha usata e raggirata per bene...la moglie è ancora adesso una vittima all'oscuro di tutto. 
SONO PROPRIO BASTARDI A DOPPIO BINARIO STI UOMINI, SE VOGLION ESSER DEGLI ETERNI PETER PAN, MI CHIEDO PERCHE' CAVOLO SI SPOSANO E METTON AL MONDO DEI FIGLI?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Laura44 ha detto:


> posso capire il tuo essere amareggiata, distrutta dalle menzogne....purtroppo io sono stata una vittima dell'altra parte, ovvero di un uomo che si spacciava single e non lo era.
> Avrei voluto informare la moglie, quando per caso ho saputo, ma non l'ho fatto, non se ho fatto bene o male, ora mi fa pena perchè so di certo che continua a tradire e si diverte, anche se una pulce in casa sa, quanto infame è ( non posso scender in dettagli)
> Io ne sto uscendo a fatica, perchè mi ha fatto innamorare, mi ha usata e raggirata per bene...la moglie è ancora adesso una vittima all'oscuro di tutto.
> SONO PROPRIO BASTARDI A DOPPIO BINARIO STI UOMINI, SE VOGLION ESSER DEGLI ETERNI PETER PAN, MI CHIEDO PERCHE' CAVOLO SI SPOSANO E METTON AL MONDO DEI FIGLI?


Molti?
Per far contenta la donna.


----------



## Laura44 (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molti?
> Per far contenta la donna.


non trovo per niente simpatico il tuo sarcasmo, qui si tratta di dolore  ed inganni


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Laura44 ha detto:


> non trovo per niente simpatico il tuo sarcasmo, qui si tratta di dolore  ed inganni


Non è sarcasmo Laura, ma la verità.
Di tutti gli uomini sottomessi alle mogli.
E quanti di questi sottomessi esplodono conoscendo un'altra donna?
Questa li fa sentire finalmente VALIDI...
E loro si innamorano come pere cotte!


----------



## gabriella (27 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Laura,
non sò se hai letto tutto quello che ho scritto di quest'uomo, e soprattutto le varie dinamiche cha ha usato.
Se vuoi puoi scrivermi in privato, così, se ti và, possiamo scambiarci opinioni.
A volte parlare credo possa servire per capire.
Però ti dico una cosa, io avrei smascherarto agli occhi della moglie quest'uomo,perchè secondo me, questi oscuri personaggi devono avere il vuoto intorno, come ha raggirato te, la stessa cosa stà facendo con la moglie.....
Non devono pensare che per loro tutto è lecito, devono assolutamente capire cosa vuol dire sentire cascarsi io mondo addosso!!!
Non sono PETER PAN, ma semplicemente dei poveri imbecilli, e mi contengo, perchè sarei molto più pesante....



Laura44 ha detto:


> posso capire il tuo essere amareggiata, distrutta dalle menzogne....purtroppo io sono stata una vittima dell'altra parte, ovvero di un uomo che si spacciava single e non lo era.
> Avrei voluto informare la moglie, quando per caso ho saputo, ma non l'ho fatto, non se ho fatto bene o male, ora mi fa pena perchè so di certo che continua a tradire e si diverte, anche se una pulce in casa sa, quanto infame è ( non posso scender in dettagli)
> Io ne sto uscendo a fatica, perchè mi ha fatto innamorare, mi ha usata e raggirata per bene...la moglie è ancora adesso una vittima all'oscuro di tutto.
> SONO PROPRIO BASTARDI A DOPPIO BINARIO STI UOMINI, SE VOGLION ESSER DEGLI ETERNI PETER PAN, MI CHIEDO PERCHE' CAVOLO SI SPOSANO E METTON AL MONDO DEI FIGLI?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Ciao Laura,
> non sò se hai letto tutto quello che ho scritto di quest'uomo, e soprattutto le varie dinamiche cha ha usato.
> Se vuoi puoi scrivermi in privato, così, se ti và, possiamo scambiarci opinioni.
> A volte parlare credo possa servire per capire.
> ...


Però...
Sti esseri...
Hanno chi li ama.
E magari un brav'uomo, non sarebbe nemmeno stato cagato di striscio.
Perchè magari appunto non ci sapeva fare.
Lo capisci o no che una donna di un certo spessore: guarda ai fatti e non alle parole?

Ora io ti chiedo.
Quali sono gli atti e i gesti d'amore che questa persona ha fatto per te.
Ora io ti chiedo.
Elencami venti qualità per cui ti sei innamorata di lui.


----------



## Circe off (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però...
> Sti esseri...
> Hanno chi li ama.
> E magari un brav'uomo, non sarebbe nemmeno stato cagato di striscio.
> ...


Scusa la volgarità....e scusatemi tutte amanti della terra.....ma mi viene di getto.....le donne di un 'certo spessore' si ma tra le gambe.....vogliono queste situazioni....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Scusa la volgarità....e scusatemi tutte amanti della terra.....ma mi viene di getto.....le donne di un 'certo spessore' si ma tra le gambe.....vogliono queste situazioni....


Mi spieghi meglio?
Ma sta tenta.
Alla luce del tuo vissuto
ALla luce della tua età.

Un compagno.

Ti accontenti che sia uno che trombi bene e che ti soddisfi sessualmente e basta?

Ok mettiamo che trovi Piston gigacazzon d'acciaio.

Ma oltre a questo hai un perdigiorno.

Te lo tiri in casa?

Lo vuoi come compagno?


----------



## tebina (27 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dico sempre che c'è tradimento e tradimento, che il "come" è tutto, o quasi...
> questo a mio parere è una delle forme più basse di tradimento, il peggior modo di mortificare sé stessi e il mondo attorno.
> Non ho alle spalle un matrimonio decennale ma penso che di fronte a una cosa simile non esiterei un attimo a buttarmi questo "marito" alle spalle. :blank:


ma veramente....


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> ma veramente....


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Conte,

si, i fatti contano tanto ... 

poi dipende molto da che tipo di fatti ... 
dietro un bel gesto d'amore si può nascondere l'egoismo di un tornaconto. 
come fai a intravedere? a cogliere la differenza? 

sienne


----------



## Circe off (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio?
> Ma sta tenta.
> Alla luce del tuo vissuto
> ALla luce della tua età.
> ...


Mi sono spiegata male....pensavo che dicessi che le donne di un certo spessore che cercano uomini così al di fuori del matrimonio pensano ai fatti e non alle parole....rileggendoti ho capito di aver interpretato male il tuo pensiero.....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male....pensavo che dicessi che le donne di un certo spessore che cercano uomini così al di fuori del matrimonio pensano ai fatti e non alle parole....rileggendoti ho capito di aver interpretato male il tuo pensiero.....


E poi nn riesco mai ad essere chiaro no?
Ho un uso personale della lingua italiana no?

Io intendevo dire questo:
E parlo per me.
Io mi innamoro di una.
Nel tempo questa si rivela una stronza.
Sappi che il 90% del rancore ce l'ho nei confronti di me stesso.
COm'è possibile che io sia stato così stupido?
E lì si mi sento di aver peccato di presunzione
Perchè se fossi stato umile e meno oberato da deliri di onnipotenza, i segni della sua stronzaggine c'erano tutti.

Mio nonno mi ha sempre detto che quando vado con una donna, devo interrogarmi così:
Chi è questa persona?
Che cosa mi dà?
Desidero che questa persona diventi mia moglie e la madre dei miei figli?

Se hai un minimo dubbio.
Lascia perdere.

Non credo che le persone si scelgano.
Io credo che bene o male cerchiamo la persona che sia più giusta per noi.

E bisogna chiedersi molto a fondo.
Ma sto qua che mi ha tradito e umiliato: come sarebbe stato con un altro tipo di donna?
Magari meno ingenua di me?

Poi ovvio siamo umani 
E in genere
Quando ci sposiamo siamo giovani di belle speranze ecc..ecc..ecc...
Quindi magari arriva quel sentimento verso certe vicende che dice...casso poverina, a te è capitata proprio brutta eh?

Lo confesso eh?
A conti fatti: io non saprò mai perchè mia moglie mi abbia così accettato nella sua esistenza.
C'è qualcosa come...tu riesci a tirar fuori quello che ho dentro...tu riesci a farmi parlare...
Non c'è...ah ma tu mi scopi da dio.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> si, i fatti contano tanto ...
> 
> ...


Basta aspettare.
Non esiste un albero buono che dia frutti cattivi.
Non esiste un albero cattivo che dia frutti buoni.
Il mistero dell'uomo è che può scegliere ad ogni istante se reagire con amore alle situazioni o con egoismo.
Chi è però superbo: si disperde nei pensieri del loro cuore.
La superbia in amore fa danni cento volte peggio che una scappatella.

Ma se uno è superbetto...e ciapa i corni in testa...casso se li bruciano eh?


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta aspettare.
> Non esiste un albero buono che dia frutti cattivi.
> Non esiste un albero cattivo che dia frutti buoni.
> Il mistero dell'uomo è che può scegliere ad ogni istante se reagire con amore alle situazioni o con egoismo.
> ...


Ciao,

e intanto mentre aspetti ... ti frega un terzo della tua vita, 

affinché tu possa raccogliere i frutti ... e riconoscere.

gira e rigira mi sembra un po' un giochino  

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> e intanto mentre aspetti ... ti frega un terzo della tua vita,
> 
> ...


Del senno del poi è piena la gente no?
Sposarsi è come fare un grosso debito sulla fiducia.
C'è chi lo paga.
E chi te frega.

Noi qui parliamo di situazioni problematiche.
Ma confido che ci siano ( lo spero almeno) molte persone realizzate e felici.

Avete mai osservato certe morti di anziani?
Muore lei dopo che so 70 anni di vita di coppia.
Dopo dieci giorni lui la segue.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Ciao Laura,
> non sò se hai letto tutto quello che ho scritto di quest'uomo, e soprattutto le varie dinamiche cha ha usato.
> Se vuoi puoi scrivermi in privato, così, se ti và, possiamo scambiarci opinioni.
> A volte parlare credo possa servire per capire.
> ...


Ciao Laura44 e Gabriella....anche la mia situazione è simile a quella di Laura.

Anche io come Laura non ho fatto nulla, se volete scrivete anche a me in pvt, mi farebbe piacere  e ne avrei davvero tanto bisogno in questo momento, provo un senso di dolore infinito....soprattutto invece di passare, sale sempre più il senso di vendetta e di dolore che provo.


sono diavoletta_78 e non diavoletta, c'è una che ha lo stesso nick.


----------



## Circe off (30 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi nn riesco mai ad essere chiaro no?
> Ho un uso personale della lingua italiana no?
> 
> Io intendevo dire questo:
> ...


Io non sono nella fase in cui il 90 % me la prendo con me stessa. Io me la prendo con lui! Perche non c'erano segni di stronzaggine! Abbiamo avuto un figlio voluto da lui mentre era a divertirsi in giro.....tutto perfetto, una famiglia perfetta....allora? Posso prendermela con me??? No! Un 10 un 20 mi metto in discussione, e non perche sono onnipotente....ma tutto il resto é colpa sua! Del suo ego smisurato, che si gonfiava nello scoparsi anche l'amica moglie dell'amico! bleah....più vado avanti e più mi sveglio....più lo vedo nella sua miseria....più mi rendo conto che posso avere di meglio. ma forse tu non sei la persona giusta con cui parlarne....o si? Boh....sono disorientata....


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2012)

gabriella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, ma ho un peso enorme.
> Dopo tre anni ho scoperto che mio marito ha combinato un sacco di disastri, facendomi passare per malata terminale, in altre occasioni nemmeno ha detto che era sposato, e tante altre bestialità, che quando le ho scoperte, mi sembrava a dir poco di morire.
> sò che può essre follia, ma ahimè è successo, e lui ha continuato e continua a dire che senza me non può vivere, che non ha mai trovato una donna come me, ecc. ecc.
> Vorrei capire il perchè di un comportamento così crudele, per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono fidata di un uomo, è ho preso una batosta dalla quale non riesco ad uscire......


nel dubbio,menalo.   se ci fossero delle faccende di rilevanza penale,denuncialo.

mi spiace per quello che ti è successo.   ma ora quello che conta è che tu reagisca,capire il suo comportamento al momento mi pare secondario.   anche perchè capirlo,potrebbe farti stare persino peggio


----------

